# Butterflies, Moths and Assorted Insects...



## dpc (Oct 16, 2016)

I visited the Butterfly Gardens in Victoria, British Columbia, recently and thought I'd post a few pictures.


----------



## dpc (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## DominoDude (Nov 19, 2016)

I love your butterflies, *dpc*! There's so many variants and they're (almost) always vibrantly coloured. Needed in fall when all other colour is long gone.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 19, 2016)

Tossing in a dragonfly from this summer in the mix.
This is a male Broad-bodied chaser - _Libellula depressa_.


----------



## rfdesigner (Jan 6, 2017)

Today we had a visitor thumb a free ride on one of the logs from the shed.

seemed very dopey so rather than leave it on the back of the sofa where the kids could hurt it, encouraged it onto a pice of paper and transferred it to one of our reading lamps, it seemed to like the heat from the bulb as it crawled down towards the heat and opened it's wings to reveal it's a Peacock Butterfly. A touch awkward to photograph as the lamp kept getting in the way.

Anyway, 6D + 100f2.0 @ f16, heavily cropped.


----------



## LSeries (Feb 2, 2017)

A butterfly with Canon 7D Mk II + Sigma 150-600 S:



Butterfly In The Sun by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 2, 2017)

Nice picture, LSeries.


----------



## dpc (May 4, 2017)

Mourning cloak butterfly on my crabapple tree yesterday afternoon.


----------



## dpc (May 5, 2017)




----------



## bjd (May 10, 2017)

Four-Spotted Chaser by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (May 10, 2017)

Four-Spotted Chaser by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (May 10, 2017)

Dragonfly Bokeh by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Cheers Brian


----------



## lion rock (May 10, 2017)

Nice Dragons!
-r


----------



## Click (May 11, 2017)

Nice. I especially like the second one. Well done, bjd.


----------



## Helmi2010 (May 11, 2017)

Hi,

Some pictures from the last years:

Aeshna cyanea, Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer, Southern hawker:



Aeshna by Helmut Gloor, auf Flickr



Aeshna cyanea by Helmut Gloor, auf Flickr

Aeshna mixta, Herbst-Mosaikjungfer, Migrant hawker:



Aeshna mixta by Helmut Gloor, auf Flickr
Anax imperator, Grosse Königslibelle, Blue emperor:



_41I0237 by Helmut Gloor, auf Flickr

Orthetrum cancellatum, Grosser Blaupfeil, Black-tailed skimmer



_MG_8015 by Helmut Gloor, auf Flickr

Anax imperator, Grosse Königslibelle, Blue emperor:



_MG_1546_Anax imperator by Helmut Gloor, auf Flickr

Best regards

Helmut


----------



## Click (May 11, 2017)

Very nice pictures. Well done, Helmut.


----------



## jprusa (May 11, 2017)

One from last year.


----------



## Click (May 11, 2017)

Lovely. Nicely done, jprusa.


----------



## jprusa (May 11, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely. Nicely done, jprusa.


Thanks Click!


----------



## lion rock (May 11, 2017)

Helmi2010,
WOW!
How wonderful with Dragons in Flight!!!
Super.
-r



Helmi2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Some pictures from the last years:
> 
> ...


----------



## cazza132 (May 11, 2017)

Helmi2010, dude you should work for NASA! The way you have captured those dragonflies is nothing short of stunning! You are showing how their wings work. One challenge - arms/legs scoop prey shot. One in a million. If you nail that, it will be nature shot of the year! Love your work!



Helmi2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Some pictures from the last years:
> 
> ...


----------



## snappy604 (May 11, 2017)

Those dragonflies in flight are fantastic! How do you time / do them? I can never get enough light/depth of field or timing!


----------



## Click (May 11, 2017)

snappy604 said:


> Those dragonflies in flight are fantastic! How do you time / do them? I can never get enough light/depth of field or timing!



Nice series.


----------



## JBSF (May 12, 2017)

Helmi2010 said:


> Hi,
> Some pictures from the last years:



Helmi,

I've followed your photos for a few years. My favorite is "_MG_8237_Anax imperator," an astounding shot of a perched specimen taken with the 7D and 180mm macro. I have sent links to your Flickr pages to several nature photographers I know many times. Your work is superb.

One of the reasons I have sent links is to show people what can be done with the Canon 7D, which many people view as horribly dated and incapable of good images. It is still a supremely capable camera, and your work proves it.

Thanks again for sharing your photos.


----------



## dpc (Jun 13, 2017)

Helmi2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Some pictures from the last years:
> 
> ...




Fabulous pictures!


----------



## dpc (Jun 13, 2017)

Painted lady butterfly...


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2017)

dpc said:


> I'm not really up on insects, so I'm not sure what this is other than it's a butterfly.



I really like the first shot. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 13, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not really up on insects, so I'm not sure what this is other than it's a butterfly.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## clbayley (Jul 6, 2017)

At the Devonian Gardens...


----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2017)

Very nice picture, clbayley.


----------



## clbayley (Jul 16, 2017)

Butterfly moth! I have seen these a few times over the years and have always wanted to take a pic! It was in the dark and I couldn't up the shutter enough...

First time I saw one, I really did think it was a 1" hummingbird.

EDIT: Thanks for pointing that out, Lion Rock...dumb typo in all the excitement. It is indeed a Clearwing Hummingbird Moth.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 16, 2017)

Alternatively, also called "hummingbird hawk-moth."
Good photo!
-r



clbayley said:


> Butterfly moth! I have seen these a few times over the years and have always wanted to take a pic! It was in the dark and I couldn't up the shutter enough...
> 
> First time I saw one, I really did think it was a 1" hummingbird.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 20, 2017)

Strange!
Shot with 7D2, 100L2
-r


----------



## 7DmkI (Jul 30, 2017)

Red admiral butterfly on a cone flower.


----------



## azhelishot (Jul 30, 2017)

Couple Dragonflies from Lynx Lake near Prescott, AZ


----------



## lion rock (Jul 30, 2017)

One here.
-r


----------



## Cog (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Cog (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## tpatana (Aug 4, 2017)

Got lucky one time:


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2017)

Very nice pictures, gyus.


----------



## Cog (Aug 9, 2017)

Canon 100mm Macro:


----------



## Cog (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2017)

Beautiful series. Well done, Cog.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 16, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful series. Well done, Cog.



Yes.
-r


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 16, 2017)

Cog said:


>



Great BIF shot. (bug in flight)


----------



## scottburgess (Aug 16, 2017)

A few items from my most recent outing: a cuckoo wasp (genus Parnopes), an Acmon Blue (Icaricia acmon), and a thick-headed fly (genus Physocephala).


----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2017)

scottburgess said:


> A few items from my most recent outing: a cuckoo wasp (genus Parnopes), an Acmon Blue (Icaricia acmon), and a thick-headed fly (genus Physocephala).



Very nice pictures. I especially like the first and second one.


----------



## scottburgess (Aug 18, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures. I especially like the first and second one.



Thanks! Here are a few from earlier in the summer. I'm glad to see a little interest on here for Lepidoptera.


----------



## snappy604 (Aug 24, 2017)

butterflies and insects


----------



## Click (Aug 24, 2017)

Very nice series, snappy604.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 24, 2017)

Ichneumon wasp
Taken in Muskoka in Canada a few years ago. Fortunately it is a parasitic wasp that wicked looking back end is an ovipositor


----------



## rpt (Sep 30, 2017)

On the 16th of this month I snapped some caterpillars and a pupa. I hoped to see butterflies emerge but nature had other plans - Birds got the juicy grubs and ants got into the pupa and had a meal! :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(

Anyway, here are the pics.


----------



## ISv (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm not sure where exactly I can post these without "braking" some rules - it's 50/50 !


----------



## Click (Jan 16, 2018)

Very nice pictures, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks Click! But be careful - they are taken with the same lens that I use for birds (I don't like to care the extra weight of my 105mm macro).


----------



## dpc (Jan 16, 2018)

Bumble bee...


----------



## dpc (Jan 16, 2018)

Metallic green bee...


----------



## dpc (Jan 16, 2018)

Metallic green bee 2...


----------



## ISv (Jan 16, 2018)

Great shots dpc! 
I'm posting two more (I saw already a dragonfly on this page, hope it's not big violation of the rules...)


----------



## ISv (Jan 16, 2018)

And - well... I definitely can do better job in noise reduction


----------



## dpc (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks ISv. I really like your dragonfly pictures. I've never been able to manage a picture of one.


----------



## dpc (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Click (Jan 16, 2018)

Nice picture, dpc,


----------



## dpc (Jan 16, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice picture, dpc,




Thanks!


----------



## Bennymiata (Jan 16, 2018)

Here's a couple from Australia.


----------



## ISv (Jan 16, 2018)

dpc said:


> Thanks ISv. I really like your dragonfly pictures. I've never been able to manage a picture of one.



I also was not able in the time when I was trying with my 105mm macro. Now, with lens with minimal focusing distance 2.2 meters it is rather easy (but the resolution is lower...). I have to go and try when the wind is low but it's rare case here - almost always windy and I have to shoot at higher speeds/high (for crop camera) ISO.


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2018)

Bennymiata said:


> Here's a couple from Australia.



Cool shots. Well done, Bennymiata.


----------



## DJL329 (Jan 17, 2018)

Here are some shots from last summer.

All done with the 5D Mark IV, 400mm f/4 DO IS II and 1.4x TC III. Probably used a Kenko 36mm extension tube with most/all of them.


Monarch





on Flickr


Red Admiral




on Flickr


Eastern Tiger Swallowtail (f)




on Flickr


Clearwing Snowberry Moth




on Flickr


Clearwing Hummingbird Moth




on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2018)

Very nice pictures, DJL329. I especially like the first one.


----------



## DJL329 (Jan 17, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, DJL329. I especially like the first one.



Thanks, Click!

There was a row of those plants along a pond, and the Monarch just kept flying from flower to flower, up and down the row. I followed him for about half an hour before I finally said 'okay, that's enough' and walked away, but he was still there flitting about.


----------



## jprusa (Jan 17, 2018)

DJL329 said:


> Here are some shots from last summer.
> 
> All done with the 5D Mark IV, 400mm f/4 DO IS II and 1.4x TC III. Probably used a Kenko 36mm extension tube with most/all of them.


Very Nice !


----------



## lion rock (Jan 20, 2018)

I got this one.
-r


----------



## ISv (Jan 21, 2018)

Two from ~ two-three weeks ago.


----------



## ISv (Jan 29, 2018)

And one more from today (Papilio xuthus - Asian swallowtail).


----------



## Monte (Feb 1, 2018)

There is an insect in this image. ;D


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 1, 2018)

Ah, the old 'Ant with a lizard stuck to its boot' view of life.


----------



## dpc (May 8, 2018)

Mourning cloak butterfly...


----------



## DSP121 (May 9, 2018)

dpc said:


> Mourning cloak butterfly...



Looks really pretty!


----------



## razashaikh (May 9, 2018)

dpc said:


> Mourning cloak butterfly...


Great shot. The background looks nice.


----------



## dpc (May 9, 2018)

Thanks DSP121 and razashaikh! 8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 9, 2018)

Swallowtail in our garden



Swallowtail Butterfly © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 9, 2018)

Beautiful picture, Keith.


----------



## dpc (May 9, 2018)

Beautiful picture, indeed, Keith!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 9, 2018)

Thanks Click and dpc


----------



## jmeyer (Jul 5, 2018)

Here are few recent ones to keep this thread going.


Jeremy


----------



## Click (Jul 5, 2018)

Lovely series. Nicely done, Jeremy.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 20, 2018)

...looking out back I saw one 'spider web' hanging from a tree...with a clump of leaves attached to it all.

I've enclosed one pic: a caterpillar inside the leaves?


----------



## stevelee (Jul 20, 2018)

I took some shots in a friend's garden on Wednesday using the 100-400mm II at 400mm. I didn't get anything as spectacular as most in this thread, but here are a few. Some more are posted at http://www.stevelee.name/pinesgarden/


----------



## AlanF (Jul 22, 2018)

Dragonfly and reflection.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 22, 2018)

dpc said:


> Mourning cloak butterfly...



A beautiful butterfly and quite large too I believe, up to 4" across. They are very rare in England but a few are occasionally seen in the South East. We call it the Camberwell Beauty after Camberwell Lane in London where two were first found in around 1780. 

I'd love to see one here but unfortunately that's pretty unlikely as butterfly numbers in general over the past thirty years in the UK are down dramatically.


----------



## DSP121 (Jul 24, 2018)

Butterflies! Real beauty!
Nice pictures my friend.


----------



## ISv (Jul 24, 2018)

Nice photos!!! 
Recently I didn't pay much of attention for insects - mistake!


----------



## Click (Jul 24, 2018)

Nice pictures, ISv.


----------



## dpc (Jul 24, 2018)

ISv said:


> Nice photos!!!
> Recently I didn't pay much of attention for insects - mistake!



Nice! I like the butterfly in particular.


----------



## dpc (Jul 24, 2018)

Sporgon said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Mourning cloak butterfly...
> ...




I do see them here occasionally both in our yard and elsewhere. I find them a particularly attractive insect. I sometimes wonder if the prevalence of chemical sprays in agriculture has a detrimental effect. I imagine it must. There is concern with bees, of course.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 29, 2018)

One butterfly, several shots.
-r


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2018)

Nice series, lion rock. 8)


----------



## lion rock (Jul 29, 2018)

Thank you Click.
Appreciate.
-r


----------



## TommyLee (Jul 30, 2018)

lots of fun stuff here....
thanks for it all
...

here I use the Sig 135 f1.8 with a 20mm extension tube...

I had JUST tried the Sig 105 f1.4.... but even though the bokeh was as good as my 85 f1.2 mk II....
it was just too heavy..and big.. 
it crowded the camera bag..
so I got the 135 f1.8 instead...
one of these two was to replace my 85 f1.2 II..
..
sio I decided.. and took the 135 on some different adventures..

this litt butterfly 3 shots.. the last one..he is starting to jump..
I got enough distance to NOT invade his space.. so I seemed to get shots.. bees too..
more to do in this direction..

update: ok 1 more...
I have the Canon 100L macro.. but this 135 Sig is very sharp and has some reach... for these bugs

I was surprised how well it all worked.. running thru the garden grabbing shots...
I hope canon updates the 180 macro with a sharp / I.S. lens....
which will also be nice for portraits....


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2018)

Nice series, TommyLee.


----------



## TommyLee (Jul 30, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice series, TommyLee.


thanks......
I am still wandering around in the new format this morning...

this is a good forum...
all kinds of tech resources..and so many things to see...


----------



## ISv (Aug 5, 2018)

I found this Long Horn Beetle in the morning behind the car of my daughter - on the bark of Rainbow Eucaliptus.


the car of my daughter - on Rainbow Eucaliptus.


----------



## Click (Aug 5, 2018)

Excellent shots, ISv. I especially like the first one.


----------



## ISv (Aug 5, 2018)

Thanks Click! It was more difficult to resize the photos for the forum than to take them!


----------



## Click (Aug 5, 2018)

I understand you. Yes, we have to resize now. On my part, I will continue to use Flickr and post the link on the forum.


----------



## DSP121 (Aug 6, 2018)

dpc said:


> I visited the Butterfly Gardens in Victoria, British Columbia, recently and thought I'd post a few pictures.


The one with 'Purple Flower' is just awesome! Nice picture!


----------



## bjd (Aug 8, 2018)

Hummingbird Hawk Moth by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr.
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Aug 8, 2018)

Hummingbird Hawk Moth by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr
Cheers Brian


----------



## ISv (Aug 8, 2018)

Great! What lens did you use for these?


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2018)

Awesome. Great shots, bld.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 8, 2018)

Agree with Click! Awesome.
-r


----------



## lion rock (Aug 8, 2018)

Found this insect chomping on its prey. This little guy is about 4 mm long.
-r


----------



## snappy604 (Aug 8, 2018)

a few from the weekend


----------



## bjd (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks everyone,


ISv said:


> Great! What lens did you use for these?


EF 100 f/2.8 IS USM, the standard one I guess, with a 25mm extension Tube.
Cheers


----------



## ISv (Aug 8, 2018)

lion rock said:


> View attachment 179547
> View attachment 179548
> View attachment 179549
> Found this insect chomping on its prey. This little guy is about 4 mm long.
> ...


----------



## ISv (Aug 8, 2018)

Very nice Snappy!


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2018)

Beautiful pictures, snappy604.


----------



## Berowne (Sep 1, 2018)

Great pics here - especially Brian! A yellow swallowtail.


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2018)

Lovely shot, Berowne.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Sep 4, 2018)

Nice pix here...adding one here with a neat coil.


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2018)

josephandrews222 said:


> Nice pix here...adding one here with a neat coil.



Nice picture.


----------



## Berowne (Sep 7, 2018)

Nice Pic, josephandrews. I have a similar one - or two.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Sep 16, 2018)

...another loop!


----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2018)

Berowne said:


> Nice Pic, josephandrews. I have a similar one - or two.



Beautiful pictures, Andy !


----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2018)

josephandrews222 said:


> ...another loop!



Very nice shot, Joe.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Sep 17, 2018)

Pretty one...


----------



## Durf (Sep 17, 2018)

I found this little critter while out on one of my butterfly excursions a couple weeks ago


----------



## Berowne (Sep 17, 2018)

Beautiful colours, Durf. As I said elswere the equipment is not so important. Taken with a EOS 550D and a 40 years old vintage lens, some crop and automated tonal values in LR.


----------



## Click (Sep 17, 2018)

Joe, Durf and Andy,

Beautiful shots, guys.



Well done.


----------



## DSP121 (Sep 21, 2018)

Nice pictures!


----------



## ISv (Sep 21, 2018)

Very nice photos from every one! 


Here are two from January this year (I don't have new ones and in the summer here there are not such a nice weeds - at least not in such an arid areas).


----------



## Click (Sep 21, 2018)

Lovely pictures, ISv. I especially like the first one.


----------



## ISv (Oct 7, 2018)

Praying Mantis on the fruits (and against the flowers) of the critically endangered endemic of the island of Kauai - Polyscias racemosa (small to medium tree). 
I took these in the UHM campus today - one before and one after the rain.
I don't know which exactly species of Praying Mantis is it (looks like the green form of Carolina Mantis but I'm not sure - need help!).


----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2018)

Very nice shots, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Oct 7, 2018)

Thanks Click! These were not rare ~9-10 years ago but now I can not find them. This one is the second in the last 4-5 years, both in the last 5-6 months.


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 25, 2018)

Here are few of my butterfly pics from Western ghats, Deccan plateau and foothills of Himalayas. 



Sorrel Sapphire by Chaitanya Shukla, on Flickr



Azure Sapphire by Chaitanya Shukla, on Flickr



Blue-Bordered Plane by Chaitanya Shukla, on Flickr



Lesser Grass Blue by Chaitanya shukla by Chaitanya Shukla, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 25, 2018)

Lovely series. Nicely done.


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 25, 2018)

Click said:


> Lovely series. Nicely done.


Thanks.


----------



## ISv (Dec 27, 2018)

Beautiful butterflies and very nice photos Chaitanya!


----------



## dpc (Jun 12, 2019)

Painted lady butterfly on lilac flowers. I took it at some distance with my 7DMII and Sigma 150-600mm C.


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2019)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## Pape (Jun 12, 2019)

Dandelion lurker  RP 70-300 nano usm with extension


----------



## Pape (Jun 17, 2019)

Triangledrama on buttercup paradice  RP 70-300mm 70mm and 60mm extension


----------



## Click (Jun 17, 2019)

Nice pictures, Pape. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Pape (Jun 21, 2019)

This flower dweller showing tongue ,looks like he got antennas on tongue too RP ef 70-300 100mm with 6cm extension and tripod


----------



## Pape (Jun 24, 2019)

RP , ef 70-300 300mm 60mm extension bit soft but pretty colours


----------



## Click (Jun 24, 2019)

Nice series, Pape.


----------



## Pape (Jun 29, 2019)

RP ,

70-300 mm


----------



## Pape (Jun 29, 2019)

3 picture handhold focus stack ,not perfect but intresting. I wonder what we can do with future 7 stop stabilazer and faster focus stacking 
RP ,70-300mm 300mm


----------



## Pape (Jun 30, 2019)

RP 70-300mm 300mm 1/4000s was too slow stop wings ,funnny  silly hoovering fly ,i wonder why dragonflys wont eat them.


----------



## dpc (Jul 6, 2019)

White admiral butterfly


----------



## Pape (Jul 9, 2019)

RP 70-300 300mm cropped lot


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2019)

Dpc and Pape,

Nice pictures, guys.


----------



## Pape (Jul 10, 2019)

RP 70-300mm 300mm .3 picture hand hold focus stack F8 iso 800 1/400s Ringlet butterfly, looks i got all anomalias fixed  nearly 100% crop


----------



## Pape (Jul 11, 2019)

Having fun with focus stack, 5 pic stack but go distortion on this left wings are too wide  i guess i need drop left side resolution and make it right sized


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2019)

Nice pictures, Pape.


----------



## Pape (Jul 11, 2019)

i guess i wasted my time 1picture from stack and looks as good. but at least i get focus perfectly this way


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## kodakrome (Jul 30, 2019)

I'm thinking that a 4 inch long grasshopper is probably the biggest bug in the garden...


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2019)

Very nice picture, kodakrome.


----------



## kodakrome (Jul 31, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, kodakrome.


Thank you.


----------



## Pape (Aug 24, 2019)

RP,ef 70-300


----------



## Click (Aug 24, 2019)

Very nice! Well done, Pape.


----------



## kodakrome (Sep 4, 2019)

Say hello to my little friend...


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2019)

Great shot, Kodakrome.


----------



## kodakrome (Sep 4, 2019)

Click said:


> Great shot, Kodakrome.


Thanks for the comment, Click!


----------



## dpc (Sep 5, 2019)

Cabbage White butterfly


----------



## ISv (Sep 7, 2019)

Few from South-East Europe...


----------



## ISv (Sep 7, 2019)

Few more !


----------



## ISv (Sep 7, 2019)

And few "assorted" insects!


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 7, 2019)

Hi Folks. 
Not exactly the most beautiful creature or the best shot, but what an incredible creature!




I was wandering around Alverstone Mead (where I volunteer) behind a “walk behind” flail mower cutting access paths for maintenance parties when I spotted his huge thing hop out in front of the mower, I caught it and released it away from the path of the mower, it hopped straight back in front so I recaptured it and as it seemed reluctant to leave I thought I would get a couple of photos, then I relocated him well behind the mower! 
I knew they could fly, but I had no idea just how poor flyers they are, a bit like a helicopter with engine failure, it’s going down and soon!  
I also had a Water Vole run from in front of the mower, but too quick for getting a shot! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2019)

Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2019)

Cool shots, Graham.


----------



## ISv (Sep 7, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Not exactly the most beautiful creature or the best shot, but what an incredible creature!
> View attachment 186432
> View attachment 186433
> ...



I was wondering why did you handle grasshopper with gloves - till the explanation below! Nice shots.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 8, 2019)

Hi ISv. 
Thanks for the comment, I only handled it with gloves for the practicality of not taking off gloves, though I had to take one off to use my phone for the pics anyway. 
Someone else I showed the shot to said it was just as well I kept my gloves on as these can give a fair bite, not sure I want to find out but I am always careful not to harm or antagonise a critter so that it won’t feel threatened and feel the need to be vicious! Anyway, could it be any worse than a goose (pet!) having hold of your hand, and I’m bloody certain it wouldn’t come close to the misery a horse fly causes! 

Cheers, Graham. 



ISv said:


> I was wondering why did you handle grasshopper with gloves - till the explanation below! Nice shots.


----------



## JoTomOz (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## bhf3737 (Sep 8, 2019)

A butterfly (Vanessa Cardui AKA the painted lady) and a honey bee have a fist fight over the right of sucking flower juice!



And the winner is --> -->


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2019)

JoTomOz and bhf3737,

Nice shots, guys.


----------



## dpc (Jan 8, 2020)

Not sure what this butterfly is. Taken at the Butterfly Gardens in Saanich, Vancouver Island


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2020)

Very nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## AlanF (Apr 7, 2020)

I am getting desperate finding nature to photograph, photographic stir crazy. Here is a Brimstone. They are very skittish, settle rarely and I for one can't approach one. This called for the Sigma 150-600mm on the 90D, and I was a respectful 5m back. His camouflaging is very good and he looks like a leaf when he closes his wings. His proboscis is sucking nectar.


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2020)

Nice shot, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 8, 2020)

A Cabbage White, with the 5DSR + 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC today
Edit: It's a Male Green-veined white. Thanks Isv!

.


----------



## ISv (Apr 9, 2020)

AlanF said:


> A Cabbage White, with the 5DSR + 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC today
> View attachment 189667
> .


Nice shot Alan but I would bet for the Green-veined White (Pieris napi)! Usually they appear earlier than the Cabbage-whites in the spring.


----------



## ISv (Apr 9, 2020)

Some from the last months: Agraulis vanillae - Gulf fritillary; Brephidium exilis - Western pygmy blue; unknown grasshopper; Strymon bazochii - The Smaller Lantana Butterfly and Tenodera aridifolia - Chinese Mantis. 
I'm not sure for the ID of the Mantis and have no idea what is that grasshopper


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2020)

Beautiful series, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Apr 9, 2020)

Thanks Click! 
Just see what my daughter is doing with the macro lens (I got permission to post this one here - she is posting on Instagram...). Proud dad/teacher is talking right now! She is shooting hand-hold, outdoor (hiking) and no stacking...


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2020)

WOW! Excellent shot, ISv!


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Apr 12, 2020)

emerald green by joseph kelly, on Flickr enjoy the green


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2020)

Very nice shot, Joseph.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi Joseph.
Very nice shot, but the wings look to have a lot of chroma noise.  

Cheers, Graham.
Ps I do realise it is the fine wing detail, which makes this such a great shot.



beforeEos Camaras said:


> by joseph kelly, on Flickr enjoy the green


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Apr 15, 2020)

if you look carefully with the wings it finishes the contour of the leaf with the illusion of depth of feild


----------



## AlanF (Apr 17, 2020)

ISv said:


> Nice shot Alan but I would bet for the Green-veined White (Pieris napi)! Usually they appear earlier than the Cabbage-whites in the spring.


Thanks for getting me to check on this. You are quite correct.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 17, 2020)

An Orange-Tipped, Comma, and Peacock.



and


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2020)

Very nice series, Alan.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Apr 17, 2020)

makes me want go to a near by meadow. but I cant leave house until the 26th. Things to put on my todo list.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 25, 2020)

Holly Blue and Speckled Wood.


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2020)

Very nice pictures. I especially like the first one.


----------



## ISv (Apr 27, 2020)

I got two from this weekend: Eurema (Abaeis) nicippe - Sleepy Orange and the most important: Vanessa virginiensis - The American Painted Lady. The last one is "most important" because I see it for first time on the Island (probably because I walked new trail with some different plants).


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2020)

Lovely shots, ISv.


----------



## ISv (May 4, 2020)

The long-tailed Blue (Lampides boeticus) and again the The American Painted Lady . From yesterday.


----------



## Click (May 4, 2020)

I really like your pictures. Well done, ISv.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 14, 2020)

A Brimstone and male and female Holly Blues.


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2020)

Very nice series, Alan.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 16, 2020)

Wheel Bug
Canon R, Tamron SP 45mm f/1.8 Di VC


----------



## AlanF (Jun 16, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Wheel Bug
> Canon R, Tamron SP 45mm f/1.8 Di VC
> View attachment 190828


Never seen one of those before. You are putting your new lens to good use!


----------



## Click (Jun 16, 2020)

Beautiful shot. Well done, CFB.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 16, 2020)

AlanF said:


> An Orange-Tipped, Comma, and Peacock.
> View attachment 189871
> View attachment 189872
> View attachment 189873
> and


I photoed this morning a caterpillar, which looked like a plain black crawly thing on the ground. However, when viewed large it is seen to have spots and spines, and I discovered this afternoon it is a Peacock Butterfly caterpillar.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 17, 2020)

AlanF said:


> ... I discovered this afternoon it is a Peacock Butterfly caterpillar.


Alan, I never came across one of these caterpillars, only the imago. But good to know that kind. 

I'll throw in a garden tiger moth (_Arctia caja_), which funnily in German is a "brown bear" and not a tiger:


----------



## AlanF (Jun 17, 2020)

Isn't Nature wonderful! And, photography teaches us so much we wouldn't see otherwise.


----------



## ISv (Jun 19, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Isn't Nature wonderful! And, photography teaches us so much we wouldn't see otherwise.


Absolutely Alan!


----------



## AlanF (Jun 28, 2020)

Here is from this morning a Large Skipper Butterfly and two hoverflies on a blackberry flower.


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2020)

WOW! Well done, Alan.


----------



## ISv (Jun 29, 2020)

Some from the last two days - that fly is ~10mm long, probably less. I like it and will try to get better photo. On other hand 10mm from not less than 2.2 meters... painful!


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2020)

Nice series, ISv.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 29, 2020)

Various shots of a Marbled White to show its upper and lower wings.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 29, 2020)

And the same for a male Essex Skipper.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 29, 2020)

And look at at their relative sizes:


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2020)

Very nice pictures, Alan.


----------



## ISv (Jun 30, 2020)

AlanF said:


> And look at at their relative sizes:
> View attachment 191053
> View attachment 191054
> View attachment 191055


Beautiful photos Alan!


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 30, 2020)

One of my best friends right now:
A ladybug larva. Probably an Asian ladybug (_harmonia axyridis_), so an invasive species, human spread as "useful creature" (Not me!).
I would have preferred the native two-spot or seven-spot. But as they are eating up to 1.200 aphids until they pupate I take them gladly this year.

5D3+100L macro+36mm extention tube+macro ring light
1/60, f/16, ISO1600, handheld (!) 2 out of 30 pics
close to MFD, only slight cropping


----------



## ISv (Jul 6, 2020)

Just some photos of a parasitic wasp. I like this one and the fact that they are parasites on cockroaches makes them even more attractive to me !


----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2020)

Very nice shots, ISv.


----------



## gruhl28 (Jul 6, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Various shots of a Marbled White to show its upper and lower wings.


Beautiful shots as always, Alan! What focal length and f-stop did you use to get that perfect amount of depth-of-field?


----------



## AlanF (Jul 6, 2020)

gruhl28 said:


> Beautiful shots as always, Alan! What focal length and f-stop did you use to get that perfect amount of depth-of-field?


Thanks. 3m distance, 500mm, f/5.6. I would stop down to f/11 if I needed more dof for these. I use the same lens for birds and beetles.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 10, 2020)

Chalk Hill Blue Butterfly


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2020)

Beautiful picture. Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 13, 2020)

Some I could get yesterday.
Top-down: female brimstone, marbled white, peacock.

Somehow I like the German names (here translated) more:
brimstone = lemon butterfly
marbled white = chessboard


----------



## AlanF (Jul 13, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> Soem I could gest yesterday.
> Top-down: female brimstone, marbled white, peacock.
> 
> Somehow I like the German names (here translated) more:
> ...


The element Cobalt is derived from the German Kobold = evil spirit. Amusing?


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 13, 2020)

AlanF said:


> The element Cobalt is derived from the German Kobold = evil spirit. Amusing?


Interesting! I've learned that the name "Cobalt" was because it was worthless to the old miners, although it looked like silver, so a bad joke from a "Kobold".


----------



## Click (Jul 13, 2020)

Very nice series, Maximilian.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 14, 2020)

Gatekeeper Butterfly


----------



## Click (Jul 14, 2020)

Nice pictures, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 27, 2020)

How would animal EyeAF cope with these butterflies that have large trompe l'oeil "eyes" on their wings!?


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 27, 2020)

Backyard birding for bees..


----------



## Click (Jul 27, 2020)

Nice! I especially like the second picture. Well done, Bert.


----------



## snappy604 (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Maximilian (Aug 4, 2020)

Ever thought about the color of the neck of a bee? 
I took these two with the bee visiting an artichoke bloom and getting totally tarred and feathered with pollen. 
And then in PP I noticed that special perspective.


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2020)

Very nice pictures. Well done, Maximilian.


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2020)

Beautiful series, snappy604.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Click (Aug 5, 2020)

Beautiful pictures, Bert.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 6, 2020)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, Bert.



in the right thread too!


----------



## bhf3737 (Aug 6, 2020)

Not many birds around anymore, so time to let the EF 100L see the light of day.


----------



## Click (Aug 6, 2020)

Beautiful shots. I especially like the second one. Well done, bhf3737.


----------



## bhf3737 (Aug 6, 2020)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots. I especially like the second one. Well done, bhf3737.


Thanks Click!


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 16, 2020)

A hornet (_vespa crabro_) series doing a refuel of plant sap (their aviation fuel) at a white syringa.
Somehow I don't understand the fear people have from those as they are quite inoffensive to humans - esp. compared to wasps.
I can tell you as I have already been stung by a wasp this year. These were so relaxed that I could get almost as close as MFD of the 100L (30 cm).
Look at the shape of the compound eye, look at their barbed feet, look at their mandibles, and the neck is white - as it is with the bees.
It's really fascinating to me.

_Edit: I also found that if I approached them too fast they were showing a defensive attitude by raising and spreading their fore legs. 
I know this behaviour from mantises but never saw this from hornets or wasps before._

5D3, 100L, 1/80, f/16, macro ring light, fill flash, some cropping



Closeup, 1:1









This one is at MFD and with almost no cropping


----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2020)

Great shots, Maximilian.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 16, 2020)

My first ever BIF, Butterfly in Flight - they aren't easy. eyeAF wouldn't be helpful for this Small Heath Butterfly as it has the usual trick of large eyes on its wings to fool predators and mirrorless.


----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2020)

Nice! Well done, Alan.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 16, 2020)

AlanF said:


> My first ever BIF, Butterfly in Flight ...


Khudos, Alan. 

I think I accidentally made one or two of them - because the sitting butterfly just started.
But non of my intentional tries worked. But maybe with my new DIF skills I should try again...


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 18, 2020)

I suppose this is a six-spot burnet (_zygaena filipendulae_). Please correct me if I am mistaken.
And yes, there is a small weevil in all three pics, too.


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2020)

Beautiful shots, Maximilian.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 22, 2020)

While digging out an image of a Turkey Buzzard for the BIF thread, I came across four Florida butterflies I took last year in the Everglades (I want to go back!). A Mangrove Skipper, Dusky Skipper, Julia and male Monarch (all with the 100-40mm II on the 5DSR - I need a lens that cope with shots insects 3m away to BIF when out hiking).


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2020)

Very nice series, Alan. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## snappy604 (Aug 24, 2020)

found all these neat bugs and turns out I basically witnessed almost all the stages in a ladybug's life cycle in an hour... weird, funny and educational. early larvae, later larvae, pupa and adult.. just missed eggs. Sadly the easiest one (ladybug adult) I didn't try so hard as I have many... was just testing a DIY macro flash diffuser I built.. .works well, all these were handheld..


----------



## Nemorino (Sep 9, 2020)

EOS R with a Laowa 60mm Makro and a MT 24 with diffusors
1/250 Iso 3200 and f/8 (not shure maybe f/11; it is a all manual lens and i cannot remember exactly) only croped the top to get 16:9. I like the look of the 60mm focal length.


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2020)

Very nice picture, Nemorino.






Welcome to CR.


----------



## Nemorino (Sep 9, 2020)

Thank you for the commendation and your warm welcome, Click!


----------



## ISv (Sep 13, 2020)

!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 13, 2020)

ISv said:


> !
> 
> View attachment 192749
> View attachment 192750


Aren't life forms remarkable - they never cease to amaze me. You need to be observant to spot those, which why they survive.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 13, 2020)

Some pics I came accross when reminiscing about my last summer holiday - June 2019, Crete   
They show that you don't need real macro equipment for butterflies:

200D/SL2, 85/1.8 some cropping was needed

I later switched to the 50/1.8 STM as it deliveres the better magnification: 0.21 (50 STM) vs. 0.14 (85)
I will post some with the 50 STM later.

These are painted ladies (_vanessa cardui_) AFAIK.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 13, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> Some pics I came accross when reminiscing about my last summer holiday - June 2019, Krete
> They show that you don't need real macro equipment for butterflies:
> 
> 200D/SL2, 85/1.8 some cropping was needed
> ...


I generally use a 500mm at a distance of 3-3.5m. Here is a rare one for me at 700mm at 3.16m of a Common Blue. This one was tiny, about 1 cm across. It's very pale.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 13, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I generally use a 500mm at a distance of 3-3.5m. ...


This is the approach I use for dragonflies, too. Maybe a bit closer, 2 - 2.5 m. Sometimes less than 1.5 m.
But as I normally don't take my 100-400 with me on vacations (I want to travel light) this was no option here


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2020)

Cool shots, ISv. I really like the first one.


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2020)

Maximilian and Alan,

Very nice shots, guys.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 13, 2020)

Here are a few more from Crete, this time all with the 50 STM and the 200D/SL2.
All with only very slight cropping.
I am really facinated how much detail that cheapo lens delivers 




1:1 detail crop


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2020)

Beautiful. Nicely done, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 15, 2020)

Yet another one from Crete, again with the 50 STM and the 200D/SL2. This time starring a bee:


----------



## AlanF (Sep 15, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> Yet another one from Crete, again with the 50 STM and the 200D/SL2. This time starring a bee:
> 
> View attachment 192846


The 50mm f/1.8 is a very sharp lens when stopped down to f/4, and pretty capable wider than that.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 15, 2020)

AlanF said:


> The 50mm f/1.8 is a very sharp lens when stopped down to f/4, and pretty capable wider than that.


I took these insect pics at about f/8 and 1/1000 and shorter thanks to the bright mediterranean sun.


----------



## Nemorino (Oct 8, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> View attachment 191894



Lovely and dreamy bokeh!


----------



## Nemorino (Oct 8, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Aren't life forms remarkable - they never cease to amaze me. You need to be observant to spot those, which why they survive.


And the most remarkable and amazing you can´t see in* one* picture:
How they develop from larvae to imago. Sometimes so different!



AlanF said:


> My first ever BIF, Butterfly in Flight - they aren't easy. eyeAF wouldn't be helpful for this Small Heath Butterfly as it has the usual trick of large eyes on its wings to fool predators and mirrorless.


There are even more BIFs in the animal kingdom but butterflies are probably the most difficult.
I start just with BeeIF. 




EOS R with a manual Laowa 60mm Makro, 1/1000 Iso 1250 f/8, M with autoiso


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 8, 2020)

Nemorino said:


> Lovely and dreamy bokeh!



Thank you very much.


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 8, 2020)

Nemorino said:


> And the most remarkable and amazing you can´t see in* one* picture:
> How they develop from larvae to imago. Sometimes so different!
> 
> 
> ...



It’s a BEEiF. Awesome!


----------



## Click (Oct 8, 2020)

Beautiful picture, Nemorino.


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 10, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I generally use a 500mm at a distance of 3-3.5m. Here is a rare one for me at 700mm at 3.16m of a Common Blue. This one was tiny, about 1 cm across. It's very pale.
> View attachment 192754



You got some really great detail here Alan.


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 10, 2020)

AlanF said:


> While digging out an image of a Turkey Buzzard for the BIF thread, I came across four Florida butterflies I took last year in the Everglades (I want to go back!). A Mangrove Skipper, Dusky Skipper, Julia and male Monarch (all with the 100-40mm II on the 5DSR - I need a lens that cope with shots insects 3m away to BIF when out hiking).
> View attachment 192292
> View attachment 192293
> View attachment 192294
> View attachment 192295




Such a wonderful variety! NICE!


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 11, 2020)

Found a couple that look worthy.

View attachment 193273


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2020)

Very nice shot, Bert.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 11, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Found a couple that look worthy.
> 
> View attachment 193273
> 
> ...


What gear and distance for this great shot?


----------



## kodakrome (Oct 12, 2020)

Couple of shots both taken with the 100L.


----------



## Click (Oct 12, 2020)

Beautiful shots, kodakrome. I really like the second one. Well done!


----------



## kodakrome (Oct 12, 2020)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots, kodakrome. I really like the second one. Well done!


Thanks Click!


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 14, 2020)

AlanF said:


> What gear and distance for this great shot?




Thanks Alan.

Funny thing - there were supposed to be four photos in that post but we lost power right in the middle of it and just got it back late yesterday evening.

You gotta love fall in the Pacific Northwest. Another day, another wind storm.

All were taken with the 5D4 and 70-200L f2.8. I was probably four to six feet away.


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 14, 2020)

These were supposed to be included in the post above but we lost power... Sorry for the glitch.


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2020)

Lovely shots. Nicely done, Bert.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 14, 2020)

Some really nice shots in this thread - well done!


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 14, 2020)

Two more - Cabbage Whites I believe.


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2020)

Nice pictures, Bert.


----------



## Nemorino (Oct 15, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Cabbage Whites I believe.


Yes, I think this is right!


----------



## Nemorino (Oct 15, 2020)

Similar but different: a shot of a Pieris mannii with the Eos R.
Sigma 105 Makro, f/8 1/500s Iso 800. Only cropped at the bottom to get 16:10.


----------



## Click (Oct 15, 2020)

Nice picture, Nemorino.


----------



## Nemorino (Oct 20, 2020)

Another BIF ( _Bombylius_ [almost] in flight) 

EOS R with a Sigma 105mm Makro and extension tube, MT 24
1/1600s f/8 Iso 640 


An example why AF in macro distance is usefull.


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2020)

Very nice shot.


----------



## kodakrome (Oct 25, 2020)

Common Sulphur


----------



## Click (Oct 25, 2020)

Nice picture, kodakrome.


----------



## kodakrome (Oct 25, 2020)

Click said:


> Nice picture, kodakrome.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 10, 2020)

How about obnoxiously bright bees?


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2020)

Very nice series, Bert. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## Nemorino (Dec 17, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> How about obnoxiously bright bees?


The wings are not in good conditions anymore!

What's this straight white line right above the bee's head?


----------



## Nemorino (Dec 17, 2020)

The bee in this pictures is even in worse condition:







Two common wasps fighting for the food for their brood.
The second won!

Eos R with a Sigma 105mm Makro and MT24 @ Iso 1600, f/10, 1/1250sec


----------



## Bert63 (Dec 18, 2020)

Nemorino said:


> The wings are not in good conditions anymore!
> 
> What's this straight white line right above the bee's head?



That is a water drop from the sprinkler!


----------



## ISv (Jan 6, 2021)

From the last weekend.
#1 - The Larger Lantana Butterfly
## 2 and 3 - The Smaller Lantana Butterfly
## 4 and 5 - The Long-tailed Blue
#6 - The Large Orange Sulphur
#7 - The Monarch Butterfly


----------



## Click (Jan 6, 2021)

Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jan 7, 2021)

ISv said:


> From the last weekend.
> #1 - The Larger Lantana Butterfly
> ## 2 and 3 - The Smaller Lantana Butterfly
> ## 4 and 5 - The Long-tailed Blue
> ...


Some lovely shots - looks like it was a worthwhile weekend then!!


----------



## AlanF (Jan 7, 2021)

ISv said:


> From the last weekend.
> #1 - The Larger Lantana Butterfly
> ## 2 and 3 - The Smaller Lantana Butterfly
> ## 4 and 5 - The Long-tailed Blue
> ...


Did you use the 500PF for these? I find it great because it's so sharp at its mfd of 3m and that's a nice distance for getting a decent dof? Interesting that Sulphur is spelled with a "ph" and that's the usual spelling as chemists use sulfur, even in British journals.


----------



## ISv (Jan 8, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Did you use the 500PF for these? I find it great because it's so sharp at its mfd of 3m and that's a nice distance for getting a decent dof? Interesting that Sulphur is spelled with a "ph" and that's the usual spelling as chemists use sulfur, even in British journals.


Yes it was 500PF. So far I have to learn that the mfd is 300 instead of 220 cm (like in 200-500). Got plenty of out of focus shots. At home after opening the metadata files I found a lot of shots taken at 299cm  - some of them acceptable. May be I have to change the settings of the camera - it is set to shoot even if the focus is not right there (for flying objects).
So far I have better results for insects with 200-500 but it's to early to say (this was my first day dedicated to the insects with 500PF and it was very windy). 
May be the reason is on me...


----------



## ISv (Jan 8, 2021)

Here are some of my last insects photos with the 200-500 f5.6, after that I attached the 500PF and never change it. That bee looks pretty much as the one posted by Bert but they are different species.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 8, 2021)

ISv said:


> Yes it was 500PF. So far I have to learn that the mfd is 300 instead of 220 cm (like in 200-500). Got plenty of out of focus shots. At home after opening the metadata files I found a lot of shots taken at 299cm  - some of them acceptable. May be I have to change the settings of the camera - it is set to shoot even if the focus is not right there (for flying objects).
> So far I have better results for insects with 200-500 but it's to early to say (this was my first day dedicated to the insects with 500PF and it was very windy).
> May be the reason is on me...


You do have to see clearly in the viewfinder that it is focus when around 3m. The 200-500 is optimised for shorter distances and I would have thought excellent for insects. Can't wait to try out the 100-500mm when the butterflies start appearing since it is much better than the 100-400mm very close up though it catches up quickly further away.


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2021)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Jan 9, 2021)

AlanF said:


> You do have to see clearly in the viewfinder that it is focus when around 3m. The 200-500 is optimised for shorter distances and I would have thought excellent for insects. Can't wait to try out the 100-500mm when the butterflies start appearing since it is much better than the 100-400mm very close up though it catches up quickly further away.


" You do have to see clearly in the viewfinder that it is focus when around 3m " - not when so windy...
Yeah mfd 90cm (and magnification X 0.33!) sounds really impressive! For bigger insects you may need to zoom down. 
Well, unfortunately you have to wait little bit - it's still January!


----------



## Nemorino (Jan 12, 2021)

To be honest I prefer shorter focal length for macro. I just love the look!

Some BIF with the Eos R and the RF 35 @ 1/2000, f/8 Iso 500




And a bumblebee shot with the Laowa 60mm Makro and MT24 @ 1/320s f/8 Iso 3200


----------



## Fredster (Jan 12, 2021)

Took this shot in my backyard. I have these Live Forever Flowers and swarms of Bee’s come every year and I sit Among them. I have never been stung. It is mind blowing how many Bee’s are there at one time.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 12, 2021)

The Bee image was taken with the Canon 7 D Mark II and the Canon 100mm Macro Lens


----------



## Click (Jan 12, 2021)

Beautiful picture. Nicely done, Fredser.


----------



## Click (Jan 12, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> To be honest I prefer shorter focal length for macro. I just love the look!
> 
> Some BIF with the Eos R and the RF 35 @ 1/2000, f/8 Iso 500
> 
> And a bumblebee shot with the Laowa 60mm Makro and MT24 @ 1/320s f/8 Iso 3200




Very nice! I especially like the first picture.


----------



## ISv (Jan 13, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> To be honest I prefer shorter focal length for macro. I just love the look!
> 
> Some BIF with the Eos R and the RF 35 @ 1/2000, f/8 Iso 500
> 
> ...


Well, I also prefer a macro lens for this kind of shots. The problem is that I don't like to change lenses in the field and most importantly: my macro lens was occupied by my daughter (plus one of my back up bodies) so I practically have no macro lens.
Here you have few shots taken by my daughter (I'm posting with her permission!) - always hand-held and always in the field (windy or not...). BTW she doesn't think only the butterflies are beautiful!
Edited: I forgot to mention the lens - 105mm Sigma (macro)


----------



## AlanF (Jan 13, 2021)

ISv said:


> Well, I also prefer a macro lens for this kind of shots. The problem is that I don't like to change lenses in the field and most importantly: my macro lens was occupied by my daughter (plus one of my back up bodies) so I practically have no macro lens.
> Here you have few shots taken by my daughter (I'm posting with her permission!) - always hand-held and always in the field (windy or not...). BTW she doesn't think only the butterflies are beautiful!
> Edited: I forgot to mention the lens - 105mm Sigma (macro)
> 
> ...


She beats out her dad! Insects are fascinating.


----------



## Click (Jan 13, 2021)

Beautiful pictures, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Jan 14, 2021)

AlanF said:


> She beats out her dad! Insects are fascinating.


You just put two facts on the table! I'm happy she still has no interest for birds (actually she doesn't like my last photos of the White-rumped Shama in the Bird Portraits: "It just ate my model!!!") - otherwise I could be eliminated from there too (sooner or later but first she has to learn how to sneak to the birds).


----------



## Fredster (Jan 14, 2021)

These are my visitors to my yard. Canon 7D Mark II, Canon 100mm Macro.


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2021)

Very nice series, Fredster.


----------



## Nemorino (Jan 16, 2021)

UWA Makro with a Laowa 15mm Makro, croped to 6424x3614 (top left corner)
Eos R @ Iso800, 1/1000s


----------



## Click (Jan 16, 2021)

Nice picture. Well done, Nemorino.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 18, 2021)

Hi ISv. 
Your daughter has taken some stunning shots, the plane of the focus on the first one is lovely, just falling oof at the tail.

Cheers, Graham. 



ISv said:


> Well, I also prefer a macro lens for this kind of shots. The problem is that I don't like to change lenses in the field and most importantly: my macro lens was occupied by my daughter (plus one of my back up bodies) so I practically have no macro lens.
> Here you have few shots taken by my daughter (I'm posting with her permission!) - always hand-held and always in the field (windy or not...). BTW she doesn't think only the butterflies are beautiful!
> Edited: I forgot to mention the lens - 105mm Sigma (macro)
> 
> ...


----------



## ISv (Feb 3, 2021)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi ISv.
> Your daughter has taken some stunning shots, the plane of the focus on the first one is lovely, just falling oof at the tail.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Hi Graham! Sorry for the late answer: I don't stop very often on this topic - only if I have some photos to share or just in rare cases when I'm curious what is going on over here. The plane of the focus is not something you can manage in the field at strong winds - you just spray and pray ! It was really windy then and unfortunately it's also now... And even more unfortunate it could be similar in the next weekend. Another problem is that the insects are moving parts of their bodies... I have to ask her for more shots of that fly - I'm getting what she can't manage with her primitive programs in case of noise (and when it's windy you have much more noise: you need higher speeds - without sacrificing the DOF (higher ISO off course!). It means I'm doing the PP but only of the files that she choose to give me. Whatever, I can ask here for more photos to post here (she is posting a lot on Instagram). Not easy task because she is not a child - at 30! and she is very independent...


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi ISv. 
Not to worry about late replies, it is a hobby, we have other things going on. Well, maybe not so much these days! As the shot was taken in the extreme conditions you describe then it is even more incredible!

Cheers, Graham. 



ISv said:


> Hi Graham! Sorry for the late answer: I don't stop very often on this topic - only if I have some photos to share or just in rare cases when I'm curious what is going on over here. The plane of the focus is not something you can manage in the field at strong winds - you just spray and pray ! It was really windy then and unfortunately it's also now... And even more unfortunate it could be similar in the next weekend. Another problem is that the insects are moving parts of their bodies... I have to ask her for more shots of that fly - I'm getting what she can't manage with her primitive programs in case of noise (and when it's windy you have much more noise: you need higher speeds - without sacrificing the DOF (higher ISO off course!). It means I'm doing the PP but only of the files that she choose to give me. Whatever, I can ask here for more photos to post here (she is posting a lot on Instagram). Not easy task because she is not a child - at 30! and she is very independent...


----------



## slclick (Feb 23, 2021)

You have to be able to change lenses in the field. It's not brain surgery. I guess though you might also need steady hands to clean your own sensors depending on where you live. But to double back, steady hands are required for macro work as well.


----------



## ISv (Feb 28, 2021)

bluezurich said:


> You have to be able to change lenses in the field. It's not brain surgery. I guess though you might also need steady hands to clean your own sensors depending on where you live. But to double back, steady hands are required for macro work as well.


Yeah, there is no problem changing lenses in the field. But I don't like it and I don't like caring one or two more lenses in my backpack when hiking. Cleaning - I do wet cleaning to my backup camera (now used by my daughter) pretty often - it's D7200 and it's (like D600) getting dirty sensor in no time, especially when you are doing macros around blooming plants (as my daughter does) but it gets also some oil... Now I'm shooting D500 and don't have that problem. It's not just the lens: with the same lens I was wet cleaning D7200 at least 3 times/year. D500 is more than 1 year old and still no need of wet cleaning. 
And finally: I go for birds, if you have the macro attached and at once an interesting bird pops up in front of you, how much time do you have to change the lens (I don't mean that rare ocasions when the bird stays on the same place untill you finish your cup of coffee)?!


----------



## Nemorino (Mar 1, 2021)

I change the lenses several times and have no issues with the EOS R.
Two shots at the same area first with the Sigma 105 macro, second with the Laowa 15mm UWA macro:


1/1000s f/3.2 Iso 250



1/320s, Iso 250, f/?


----------



## Click (Mar 1, 2021)

Very nice pictures, Nemorino.


----------



## gruhl28 (Mar 1, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> I change the lenses several times and have no issues with the EOS R.
> Two shots at the same area first with the Sigma 105 macro, second with the Laowa 15mm UWA macro:
> View attachment 196069
> 
> ...


I like that ultrawide shot - interesting to see the background in a macro shot.


----------



## Nemorino (Mar 1, 2021)

Thanks Click and gruhl28!

@gruhl28
It is not easy to get close enough but it is worth the work.


----------



## becceric (Mar 23, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> I change the lenses several times and have no issues with the EOS R.
> Two shots at the same area first with the Sigma 105 macro, second with the Laowa 15mm UWA macro:
> View attachment 196069
> 
> ...


Yesterday, my wife gently nudged me to view our newly blooming backyard crocuses. While I was attempting a few photos, a similar visiter approached.


----------



## Click (Mar 23, 2021)

Lovely. Nicely done, becceric.


----------



## becceric (Mar 24, 2021)

Click said:


> Lovely. Nicely done, becceric.


Thanks, Click.
Prints will be for sale in the lobby...


----------



## AlanF (May 9, 2021)

My first butterfly with the R5/100-500mm + 1.4x, a Brimstone


----------



## Nemorino (May 22, 2021)

Eos R and Laowa 15mm Makro @f/32 Iso 1600, 1/80s and Making-of with a Smartphone


----------



## AlanF (May 25, 2021)

Not exactly macro, but 0.33x with the 100-500mm at mfd, followed by 0.66x magnification with the RF 2x. Both 100% crops.


----------



## Maximilian (May 30, 2021)




----------



## AlanF (Jun 1, 2021)

First Small Heath butterfly of the year and the first on the R5/100-500mm.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 4, 2021)

If I'm not mistaken then this is the caterpillars of the small tortoiseshell _(aglais urticae_)


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 5, 2021)

And this is a chequered skipper.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 6, 2021)

Here we have a male mayfly.
I suppose an _ephemera danica_.


----------



## Click (Jun 6, 2021)

Very nice shot, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 6, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Maximilian.


As it was already dusk and dim light I needed my friend and a LED torch to get this set up well


----------



## Click (Jun 6, 2021)

I really like the fact that the picture was taken very close to the surface.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 6, 2021)

Click said:


> I really like the fact that the picture was taken very close to the surface.


It was sitting on the table at my porch. I didn't even have to bend down that much


----------



## Click (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Maximilian (Jun 7, 2021)

This should be a large cabbage white. The pattern on the underneath of the hindwing is quite prominent.
I know that there are variations here but this intense pattern gets me a little bit puzzled as I haven't found any similar pic in the web.
The sequence shows really well how it uses the proboscis.
For those who don't know you can see quite well in the third pic that the proboscis typically has two parts that together form a tube.

Edit: Thanks to Nemorino this could be identified as female _anthocharis cardamines_, orange tip.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 9, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Here we have a male mayfly.
> I suppose an _ephemera danica_.


When I went to my kitchen today I just found another male mayfly sitting close to this exuvia. 
It flew away as I approached it, trying to get both, insect and exuvia on one pic.
I don't know if that was a nymph or a subimago. If it was a nymph I would be totally puzzled as the next small pond is more than 20 m away in my neighbours garden. Much more choices to moult between that and my kitchen window.
And please be tolerant about the cleanliness of my kitchen window. 
We have a lot of pine pollen in the air right now. (damned sharp marco lens  )


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 28, 2021)

Cypripedium calceolus with "inhabitant"


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2021)

Very nice shot, Del Paso


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 28, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> When I went to my kitchen today I just found another male mayfly sitting close to this exuvia.
> It flew away as I approached it, trying to get both, insect and exuvia on one pic.
> I don't know if that was a nymph or a subimago. If it was a nymph I would be totally puzzled as the next small pond is more than 20 m away in my neighbours garden. Much more choices to moult between that and my kitchen window.
> And please be tolerant about the cleanliness of my kitchen window.
> ...


I wouldn't even have noticed your kitchen window. Very nice picts!


----------



## AlanF (Jun 30, 2021)

The butterflies are now out more. First, a Marbled White (



100-500mm @ 500mm)


----------



## AlanF (Jun 30, 2021)

An Essex Skipper (@ 1000mm). Tiny, and needed the RF 2x.


----------



## Click (Jun 30, 2021)

Lovely shots, Alan.


----------



## FrenchFry (Jun 30, 2021)

AlanF said:


> An Essex Skipper (@ 1000mm). Tiny, and needed the RF 2x.
> 
> View attachment 198710


Great detail out of the 2x TC!


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 1, 2021)

A very tasty flower with guests...


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 4, 2021)

This peacock is indeed worn and bleached out. Haven't seen such an old one before.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 4, 2021)

Insects seem to like my window panes 

This one was sitting there calmly in the evening until I brought torch and macro ring light.
But it didn't like a button up shot from the inside. Just when I had focus, it flew away.
Could be a peppered moth but I'm not sure here. Edit: Not identifyed yet.


----------



## ISv (Jul 5, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> This should be a large cabbage white. The pattern on the underneath of the hindwing is quite prominent.
> I know that there are variations here but this intense pattern gets me a little bit puzzled as I haven't found any similar pic in the web.
> The sequence shows really well how it uses the proboscis.
> For those who don't know you can see quite well in the third pic that the proboscis typically has two parts that together form a tube.
> ...


I put "like" for the photos. With the ID you are pretty out...
What about Pontia daplidice? Definitely not the Large Cabbage White - these never have that pattern on the underside of the back-wings! And the size is pretty different !


----------



## Nemorino (Jul 5, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> This should be a large cabbage white


Weiblicher Aurorafalter (female _Anthocharis cardamines)?_


----------



## ISv (Jul 5, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Insects seem to like my window panes
> 
> This one was sitting there calmly in the evening until I brought torch and macro ring light.
> But it didn't like a button up shot from the inside. Just when I had focus, it flew away.
> ...


Definitely not the Peppered moth. I have never been good in Geometridae and can't say what species it's. Have to ask a friend who is expert entomologist (and works moths and butterflies). I'm pretty sure I had this one in my collection back in the time but can't recall the name (and it was IDed by the same friend, otherwise, for butterflies and most of the moths I was able to do it by myself.


----------



## ISv (Jul 5, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> Weiblicher Aurorafalter (female _Anthocharis cardamines)?_


You are right! It's ridiculous but I'm forgetting the European Butterflies


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 5, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> Weiblicher Aurorafalter (female _Anthocharis cardamines)?_


Danke, 100 Punkte für die richtige Antwort.
Thanks, 100 points for the correct answer.


----------



## Nemorino (Jul 5, 2021)

Found one in my archive 
Eos R, Sigma 105mm, 1/1000s, f/9, Iso 1600


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 6, 2021)

Hi! I'm new to this thread, and look forward to viewing the photos that others have posted here.
I'd like to post some photos I took during a recent visit to the Butterfly House, in the St. Louis area.
All are with R5 and RF 100-500mm f4.5-7.1 lens and DXO PL4.

I've never tried to identify butterflies, so I'll try to use "Seek" from my previous "birding" usage.
I'll mention what it tells me (for better or worse). 
If anyone knows of a better iphone app to ID butterflies, feel free to let me know.


Possible member of "Longwings" family:




Heliconius:




Tiger Longwing:




Chinese Hibiscus:







?:




Cheers.


----------



## jprusa (Jul 6, 2021)

Natures camouflage , Question Mark Butterflies have a unique look with its wings folded, it resembles a dead leaf and is very hard to see.


----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2021)

Very nice shots, jprusa.


----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Hi! I'm new to this thread, and look forward to viewing the photos that others have posted here.
> I'd like to post some photos I took during a recent visit to the Butterfly House, in the St. Louis area.
> All are with R5 and RF 100-500mm f4.5-7.1 lens and DXO PL4.
> 
> ...



Lovely series. Nicely done, usern4cr.


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 6, 2021)

Click said:


> Lovely series. Nicely done, usern4cr.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## jprusa (Jul 6, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, jprusa.


Thanks Click!


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 7, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Hi! I'm new to this thread, and look forward to viewing the photos that others have posted here.
> ...
> Heliconius:
> ...


Really nice series.
I love  the "Heliconius" shot with the front perspective and the great view on the proboscis. Well done.


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 7, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Really nice series.
> I love  the "Heliconius" shot with the front perspective and the great view on the proboscis. Well done.


Thanks, Maximillian.
That was one photo that caught my eye as very unusual. I thought it might have too little detail to warrant showing, but my wife said she really liked it. So I looked at it further and decided it was worth it as the view of the amount of sharp detail, while minimal, makes it stand out from the rest. It's nice to hear you noticed that as well.


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 7, 2021)

More butterfly photos.
(RF 100-500 f4.5-7.1L lens)


Heliconius:







Brush Footed:




Doris Longwing:




Brush Footed:







Cheers.


----------



## Click (Jul 7, 2021)

Beautiful series. Well done, usern4cr.


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 7, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful series. Well done, usern4cr.


Thanks, Click!


----------



## macrunning (Jul 8, 2021)

The Tiger Swallowtail seems to be the only butterfly that comes into our yard. Now that the lilacs have already finished blooming, they just pass thru like there's no exit on the freeway! lol


----------



## Click (Jul 8, 2021)

Lovely picture. Nicely done, macrunning.


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 8, 2021)

macrunning said:


> The Tiger Swallowtail seems to be the only butterfly that comes into our yard. Now that the lilacs have already finished blooming, they just pass thru like there's no exit on the freeway! lol
> View attachment 198837


Beautiful photo, macrunning.


----------



## macrunning (Jul 8, 2021)

Click said:


> Lovely picture. Nicely done, macrunning.


Thanks Click!


----------



## macrunning (Jul 8, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Beautiful photo, macrunning.


Thank you usern4cr! Your last series was really lovely as well.


----------



## Nemorino (Jul 8, 2021)

Small Cabbage White (Pieris rapae) in lavender.
BIF with the EOS R and a Sigma 105mm Macro @ 1/2000s, Iso800, f/7.1 and f/6.3



I still prefer a wider FoV


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 8, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> Small Cabbage White (Pieris rapae) in lavender.
> BIF with the EOS R and a Sigma 105mm Macro @ 1/2000s, Iso800, f/7.1 and f/6.3
> View attachment 198839
> View attachment 198840
> ...


Beautiful BIF shots (funny, BIF can also stand for Butterflies In Flight  )
Since you're using the Sigma 105 macro, do you have any thoughts about the upcoming RF 100 f2.8 1.4x macro?


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 8, 2021)

...the R3 will apparently feature a '30.1mp *backside illuminated* image sensor', a first for Canon?!

A _backside illuminated_ Tiger Swallowtail (hat tip to macrunning for the id):




...surely not a first for Canon Rumors   ...


----------



## Nemorino (Jul 8, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Beautiful BIF shots (funny, BIF can also stand for Butterflies In Flight  )


Thank You! And there are even more animals starting with a "B" I got in flight.


usern4cr said:


> do you have any thoughts about the upcoming RF 100 f2.8 1.4x macro?


YES! I have: It will probably be the next lens I will get. If You saw the promo video , You know why.
BUT at the moment I don't have the money because I will get my R5 tomorrow. So maybe next year.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 8, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Hi! I'm new to this thread, and look forward to viewing the photos that others have posted here.
> I'd like to post some photos I took during a recent visit to the Butterfly House, in the St. Louis area.
> All are with R5 and RF 100-500mm f4.5-7.1 lens and DXO PL4.
> 
> ...



...curious as to how well 'eye focus' works on butterflies?


----------



## Nemorino (Jul 8, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> more animals starting with a "B" I got in flight.


​Anthidium manicatum, European wool carder bee
Eos R and Sigma 105 , MT24 @ 1/1250, Iso1600, f/9


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 8, 2021)

Each frame is 0.17 sec apart; 5D MkIII with both cards; 100-400 IS II (@ about 300, no extender).

And I remain amazed/flabbergasted when thinking about what many who post here know--there is very little blue pigment in nature. Most of the blue we see in birds and (I guess) butterflies is not due to pigment..but rather to optical effects:









Why Blue is so Rare in Nature


By Jenny Lam One might say that blue is everywhere; it’s the color of the sky and oceans; look further than that, and you might realize that blue isn’t very common in living things. Many animals that appear blue, such as the blue jay or the blue morpho butterfly, aren’t considered truly blue, a...




www.helyx.science


----------



## Click (Jul 8, 2021)

josephandrews222 said:


> A _backside illuminated_ Tiger Swallowtail (hat tip to macrunning for the id):



Beautiful shot, josephandrews.


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 8, 2021)

josephandrews222 said:


> ...curious as to how well 'eye focus' works on butterflies?


I've had trouble with butterfly eye focus. It often focuses on the "false eyes" on their wings.
I'm glad I use 2 different back-focus buttons. So if eye focus is fooled I can always use the center spot focus on the head and recompose.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 9, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> I've had trouble with butterfly eye focus. It often focuses on the "false eyes" on their wings.
> I'm glad I use 2 different back-focus buttons. So if eye focus is fooled I can always use the center spot focus on the head and recompose.


...this is the real reason I read cr. Thanks for responding.


----------



## ISv (Jul 9, 2021)

Not as colorful as the butterflies but it's the only insect I got when chasing birds today. And it's a BIF !
These (Oriental Flower Beetle - Protaetia orientalis) are very erratic flyers and I'm happy to get one +/- acceptable...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 9, 2021)

Not sure if this has been posted before.






Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jul 9, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> I've had trouble with butterfly eye focus. It often focuses on the "false eyes" on their wings.
> I'm glad I use 2 different back-focus buttons. So if eye focus is fooled I can always use the center spot focus on the head and recompose.


I watched an interesting scientific programme about AI and object recognition. The AI recognises distribution of pixels and doesn‘t see the way we do. The programme showed, for example, how an AI program easily identified a picture as that of a dog. But an expert fooled around with the pixels in a way that the we couldn’t see any differences but the program then identified it as a trombone.
I use the same back button set up as you but don‘t recompose but leave the center spot on the head.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 9, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I watched an interesting scientific programme about AI and object recognition. The AI recognises distribution of pixels and doesn‘t see the way we do. The programme showed, for example, how an AI program easily identified a picture as that of a dog. But an expert fooled around with the pixels in a way that the we couldn’t see any differences but the program then identified it as a trombone.
> I use the same back button set up as you but don‘t recompose but leave the center spot on the head.


...wonderful post here.

It is kind of an obvious point but AI and other 'computer-assisted imaging' strategies really are essential for Canon in today's wonderful world of photography, eh?

You've got what Canon is already really really good at: (1) lenses and (2) sensors

Then another obvious Canon strength: (3) the user interface

I think AI and computer-assisted imaging are an important (4) in this 'list'...and Canon needs to be on their game here, too. With eye-focus etc (as well as the free software that enables most modern Canon cameras to function as web-cams) Canon is at or near the top here, too.

I presume CR readers have seen the feature Apple is touting in their very latest (and pricey) iPad Pros, a feature Apple calls 'Center Stage'.

Center Stage works only on the 2021 iPad Pro's front camera, a camera that utilizes a (front) lens that Apple claims has a 120 degree angle of view. Behind this ultra-wide lens is a 12 megapixel sensor. What Apple has done (I think) is realize that (probably for bandwidth reasons) videochat services such as their own Facetime as well as Zoom etc usually only transmit a 1-2 megapixel video signal.

So what Apple did (I think) is use AI to 'recognize' faces. This is all possible because the new M1 chip that resides within the 2021 iPad Pros is the identical chip found in Apple's latest laptops...is 'thisfast'...and is capable of the arithmetic necessary to recognize faces.

So 'normally' what Center Stage does (in a normal video chat with one person sitting a couple of feet or so from the tablet) is use the center 25% or so of the pixels and transmits that signal.

But the lens is ultra-wide...and if the subject gets up and steps back, moves left or right...stands up or bends down...that center 25% of the pixels slowly and smoothly follows that subject, zooms in if necessary...

It really works...and is an example of the sort of thing that Canon needs to out in front on.

Yes I am as aware as most (but not all!) who read and post here that full frame/depth of field/color science/dynamic range etc etc etc are of the utmost import for professional photographers.

But there is no reason that Canon can't innovate in all directions...in fact, to attract (and keep) younger photographers (like my daughters...M users!) in the fold...this kind of innovation is essential.

My wife teaches yoga (in part) from our living room. She has 'kidnapped' my M6 Mk II/EFM 11-22 combo, connected to a Dell XPS 13 via USB-C and Canon's webcam software...as well as a 55" 4K TV...to deliver pretty good content to her students--some of which prefer her classes delivered this way rather than the normal in-person classes (which have now re-started).

We'll be replacing everything but the TV with one of the new iPad Pros that can utilize Center Stage...it really really works for her particular use case--it is as if someone is operating the camera as she goes through the various yoga poses.

All from one device.

=====

I need help identifying this (rather small) butterfly:




Edit: Sachem?


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 9, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this - it's a wonderful video. I'm on the list to get this lens (who knows when it comes to me?).
I've made a new "England" bookmark folder and added the Anston Butterfly House to it, so one day when I get to England I'll make sure to visit it!


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 9, 2021)

More Butterfly House photos.
(R5 + RF 100-500mm f4.5-7.1L)

I get different names (guesses?) from Seek with the same type of butterfly in different poses.
So I'll just mention my best guess of what it is, and please forgive (or correct) me if I'm wrong.


Doris Longwing:







Brush Footed, but maybe Doris Longwing?:










Brush Footed (?):




Cheers.


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2021)

Lovely shots, usern4cr.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 9, 2021)

josephandrews222 said:


> ...wonderful post here.
> 
> It is kind of an obvious point but AI and other 'computer-assisted imaging' strategies really are essential for Canon in today's wonderful world of photography, eh?
> 
> ...


No expert here but it looks like a Skipper, possibly the European Skipper.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 9, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...wonderful video. I had not seen it. A suggestion from a CR reader is usually enough for me. Wonderful video.

Earlier in this thread I posted a list of (obvious) things Canon does well. An item needs to be added (with no snark intended):

*Canon markets well


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 10, 2021)

Click said:


> Lovely shots, usern4cr.


Thanks, Click!


----------



## Nemorino (Jul 10, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> If You saw the promo video , You know why.


Yes, this is the video I had in mind!


Jack Douglas said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nemorino (Jul 10, 2021)

Got my R5 yesterday and tried some BIF today:
wool bee with a Sigma 150mm @ 11/1600, Iso 1600, f/7.1



honeybee with the Laowa 60mm @ 1/800, Iso200. Don't remember the aperture


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 10, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> Got my R5 yesterday and tried some BIF today:
> wool bee with a Sigma 150mm @ 11/1600, Iso 1600, f/7.1
> View attachment 198875
> 
> ...


Great BIF photo & background colors, Nemorino. You must have been pretty close to get that with a 60mm, right?


----------



## AlanF (Jul 10, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> Got my R5 yesterday and tried some BIF today:
> wool bee with a Sigma 150mm @ 11/1600, Iso 1600, f/7.1
> 
> 
> honeybee with the Laowa 60mm @ 1/800, Iso200. Don't remember the aperture


The EXIF says f/1.75. Presumably, then, the manual focus lens is not communicating the aperture to the camera so the EXIF is just giving the maximum aperture rather than actual?


----------



## Click (Jul 10, 2021)

Very nice shots, Nemorino.


----------



## Nemorino (Jul 11, 2021)

Thanks, @Click !

@AlanF :
I have no idea why a aperture of 1.75 is listed in the EXIF. The lens has no electronics and is also only f/2.8.
Of cause I have NOT edited the EXIF.



usern4cr said:


> You must have been pretty close to get that with a 60mm, right?


Yes, this lens has a short working distance. You get 1,5x to 2x magnification with 50mm between lens and subject (heavy focus breathing!)
The following picture was taken at highest mag with an additional extension tub of 20mm:
R5 @ 1/250, Iso 6400, f/8


_Rhopalapion longirostre _
I love the german name, maybe You will also enjoy it: 
Langrüssliges Stockrosenspitzmäuschen


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 11, 2021)

More Butterfly House photos, including their flowers.
(R5 + RF 100-500mm f4.5-7.1L)


Brush Footed? :



I like the view of this, as if I was the butterfly looking out into my universe.



Spider Hibiscus:



Frangipani Trees:



Mexican Plumeria:



?:




Cheers.


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2021)

Lovely pictures. Nicely done, usern4cr.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 11, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> Got my R5 yesterday ...


I start to get jealous 
But really beautiful captures 



Nemorino said:


> ...
> I love the german name, maybe You will also enjoy it:
> Langrüssliges Stockrosenspitzmäuschen


Der ist einfach großartig.
That name just made me *rotfl* 
Tolles Bild anyway.


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 12, 2021)

Click said:


> Lovely pictures. Nicely done, usern4cr.


Thanks, Click!


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 14, 2021)

More from St. Louis area Butterfly House.
(R5 & RF 100-500L)


Mexican Plumaria:




Red Postman:




Great Mormon Swallowtail:













New World Giant Swallowtails (?):




Cheers.


----------



## Nemorino (Jul 14, 2021)

@usern4cr
Nice series! I like the third with it's look through the bushes directly in the face!

As mentioned before I got my R5 and I'm very, very happy with the tracking:
After some BIF and DIf now some WIF:

R5 with a Sigma 105 [email protected] 1/2500, f/7.1 and ISO 2000



I think it is a Gasteruption assectator. But I am shure it is a female because of the long ovipositor.


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 14, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> @usern4cr
> Nice series! I like the third with it's look through the bushes directly in the face!
> 
> As mentioned before I got my R5 and I'm very, very happy with the tracking:
> ...


Great WIF photo, Nemorino. I'm glad you mentioned the ovipositor as I was wondering what that was.


----------



## Click (Jul 14, 2021)

Very nice series, usern4cr.


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 14, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice series, usern4cr.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 16, 2021)

Just some (bumble) bees at the bloom


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2021)

I really like the fist picture. Beautiful shot. Nicely done, Maximilian.


----------



## Nemorino (Jul 16, 2021)

A big advantage of the R5 compared to the R is the focus bracketing.
This one of a wool bee was done hand held. The bee rested on a bench a short time and the movement of the wing and leg caused some problems. That's why I cannot tell the number of used pictures. Maybe 45
R5, Sigma 105Macro @1/400, ISO 800, f/5


----------



## AlanF (Jul 16, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> A big advantage of the R5 compared to the R is the focus bracketing.
> This one of a wool bee was done hand held. The bee rested on a bench a short time and the movement of the wing and leg caused some problems. That's why I cannot tell the number of used pictures. Maybe 45
> R5, Sigma 105Macro @1/400, ISO 800, f/5
> View attachment 198975


Nice! How do yiu stack them?


----------



## AlanF (Jul 16, 2021)

Tiny 6 Spot Burnet moths on scabious. R5+100-500mm


----------



## Nemorino (Jul 16, 2021)

AlanF said:


> How do yiu stack them?


I use Helicon Focus


AlanF said:


> Tiny 6 Spot Burnet moths on scabious. R5+100-500mm


The BIF is great.


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 17, 2021)

More Butterfly House photos.
(R5 + RF 100-500L)


Red Postman:













Scarlet Powder Puff:







Cheers.


----------



## Click (Jul 17, 2021)

Beautiful series. I especially like the 3rd picture. Well done, usern4cr.


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 17, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful series. I especially like the 3rd picture. Well done, usern4cr.


Thanks, Click!


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 19, 2021)

Fun & Learning With Butterflies

A few days ago I posted this one:




As identified previously, it is likely that this is an Eastern Tiger Swallowtail.

After some research (and a bit of common sense on my end in terms of seeing this one with its partner), I can further identify this as a (likely) *male *Eastern Tiger Swallowtail.

That's because, nearby, was another butterfly...which at first I could not identify:




The blue detail of this dark butterfly (5D Mk III + 100-400 II @ 400) amazes me...




But after reading this:









Why are you that color? The strange case of the dark phase tiger swallowtail


The coloration of animals is an interesting study. One of the stranger aspects is the fact that creatures which are similar and lead similar lifestyles can be remarkably different in




www.yoursun.com





...it turns out the dark butterfly is most likely a *female *Eastern Tiger Swallowtail!

From the link (between the XXXs):

XXX
Some female tiger swallowtails occur in a black color phase, which looks very much like a black swallowtail.
But why though? According to the laws of natural selection, all organisms are shaped by their environments. Those that are a poor fit are less likely to survive long enough to reproduce. So what is it that has caused these butterflies to adopt such strikingly different color patterns? As adults, they share the same general habitat, the same predators, the same food sources.

As it turns out, you have to look at other species to make sense of the puzzle. There is another butterfly, the pipevine swallowtail, that is also black with blue iridescence. Pipevine swallowtails are named for the food they eat as caterpillars — toxic plants in the _Aristolochia_ genus. These toxins remain in their bodies even as adults, making them distasteful to birds and many other predators.

Now it makes sense. Black swallowtails, black phase tiger swallowtails, and a handful of other related species all benefit from a resemblance to their poisonous cousin. This is similar to the more familiar situation in which the monarch butterfly, which gets its toxicity from milkweeds, is imitated by the perfectly edible queen and viceroy butterflies. This type of imitation is called Batesian mimicry, and there are lots of Batesian species complexes out there.

OK, mystery solved! Except — if imitating a toxic relative is such an effective strategy, why aren’t all tiger swallowtails black? In some areas, most females are black, but not all. And males always have those easily seen bright yellow wings. Hmmm …
There’s another force at work here: Sexual selection. If you outfox your predators but can’t find a mate, then your genes don’t get passed on to the next generation. And that’s what happens with some of the black phase tiger swallowtails. Even though dark females still act just like other tiger swallowtails, and even though they produce the same pheromones, males just aren’t as interested in them. These guys are apparently traditionalists and prefer the good ol’ yellow and black that their species is known for.
XXX

One more female Eastern Tiger Swallowtail...



...and surely a wise (and snarky!) CR reader can make (up) some connection between butterfly mating and human mating


----------



## Click (Jul 19, 2021)

Lovely shots! Nicely done, josephandrews.


----------



## Nemorino (Jul 19, 2021)

OK, my first GIF!
While I was looking for solitary bee I noticed a very, very tiny fly flying nearby. Maybe 3 or 4mm .

Surprisingly the R5 could track the little insect, but the IQ is just acceptable.
All cropped down to 1979 pixel.
R5, Sigma 105 @ 1/2500s, ISO 1600, f/2.8 or f/3.2



This one of the series was cropped to 1117 pixel:


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 19, 2021)

Silver Spotted Skipper?


----------



## becceric (Jul 20, 2021)

josephandrews222 said:


> Fun & Learning With Butterflies
> 
> A few days ago I posted this one:
> 
> ...


To my eyes, your female Eastern Tiger Swallowtail keeps reminding me of Batman with his cape extended. I probably should get out more often...


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 20, 2021)

Peck's Skipper?


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 20, 2021)

becceric said:


> To my eyes, your female Eastern Tiger Swallowtail keeps reminding me of Batman with his cape extended. I probably should get out more often...


becceric--Batman extends his cape here:

tinyurl.com/3sx5tafm
"It's not who I am underneath, but what I do that defines me."​...one of my favs, actually!

=====

...which reminds me: I haven't seen any bat pix on CR! (I'll bet they're here but I just haven't looked).


----------



## Click (Jul 20, 2021)

Lovely shot, josephandrews.


----------



## gruhl28 (Jul 20, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> A big advantage of the R5 compared to the R is the focus bracketing.
> This one of a wool bee was done hand held. The bee rested on a bench a short time and the movement of the wing and leg caused some problems. That's why I cannot tell the number of used pictures. Maybe 45
> R5, Sigma 105Macro @1/400, ISO 800, f/5
> View attachment 198975


What focus bracketing settings did you use on the R5?


----------



## Nemorino (Jul 20, 2021)

@gruhl28
I don't know which settings You mean. 
Afaik there is only one, the step size which I set to 7.
Number of pictures was set to 70 but I stoped after the 57th (ok this is a second).

Edit: I used Av mode with fix iso


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 20, 2021)

josephandrews222 said:


> Peck's Skipper?


I have something similar here, don't know what it is. I, too, suppose it's from the family _hesperiidae_.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 20, 2021)

and can someone confirm that this is a comma, _polygonia c-album _?
It was to busy to get a better shot.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 20, 2021)

This peacock was easy and cooperative


----------



## Click (Jul 20, 2021)

Lovely series, Maximilian.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 21, 2021)

Peck's Skipper .gif (six frames per second using both CF & SD cards in 5DMkIII)...




How many fps with an R5?


----------



## Click (Jul 21, 2021)

Great shots. Very nice gif.


----------



## gruhl28 (Jul 22, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> @gruhl28
> I don't know which settings You mean.
> Afaik there is only one, the step size which I set to 7.
> Number of pictures was set to 70 but I stoped after the 57th (ok this is a second).
> ...


That’s what I was referring to, step size and number of pics. Thanks.


----------



## Nemorino (Jul 22, 2021)

@gruhl28
I would suggest some tests with Your own lens! I did series with differnt step sizes with the Sigma: bare lens, with extension tube and with 2x TC. Size 7 works best in all cases. But possibly could be differnt with another lens.


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 23, 2021)

More Butterfly House photos.
(R5 + RF 100-500L)


Brush Footed:







Rice Paper:







Great Eggfly:




Common Morpho:




Cheers.


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2021)

Lovely shots. I especially like the first and 5th picture. Nicely done, usern4cr.


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 23, 2021)

Click said:


> Lovely shots. I especially like the first and 5th picture. Nicely done, usern4cr.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 23, 2021)

A few tiny butterflies on our afternoon walk (R5 @ 500mm). Essex Skipper, Marbled White, Latticed Heath Moth and Gatekeeper.


----------



## Nemorino (Jul 23, 2021)

R5, Sigma 105 Makro @ 1/8000s, f/4.5, Iso 1600
3700 crop
Gasteruption assectator


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2021)

Nice gif.


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2021)

Beautiful series, Alan.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 24, 2021)

A very real portion of what makes good pictures I've learned from watching here--perhaps that shows how much I have to learn but that's the way it goes.

I like this one a bit. I'm posting it uncropped (jpeg was fiddled with to get it to fit filesize-wise)...




Those so inclined--download this one, play with it some...in any way you see fit (including crop)...repost and if you would, explain why you did what you did.

My own preferred crop (not shown) features the two critters on lookout duty in a much more prominent way; I'd very much like to see what those who post here regularly would do with it...and why.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 24, 2021)

...didn't get many keepers when I shot this one--lots of out of focus images. Two of the best of this tiny (and and unknown to me) guy:


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 24, 2021)

Clouded yellow (?)


----------



## Click (Jul 24, 2021)

Very nice pictures, josephandrews.


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 25, 2021)

The last of my Butterfly House photos.
(R5 + RF 100-500L)


Brushfooted BF:




Great Mormon Swallowtail BF:




Hollowroot:










Western Giant Swallowtail BF:




Brushfooted BF:




Cheers.


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2021)

Beautiful series.




Nicely done, usern4cr.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 25, 2021)

The gifsdo do show what the butterflies are doing when apparently settled on a flower. Here is a Peacock Butterfly this afternoon, with some clips from 20 fps with the R5.


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 25, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful series.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely done, usern4cr.


Thanks, Click!


----------



## AlanF (Jul 25, 2021)

josephandrews222 said:


> A very real portion of what makes good pictures I've learned from watching here--perhaps that shows how much I have to learn but that's the way it goes.
> 
> I like this one a bit. I'm posting it uncropped (jpeg was fiddled with to get it to fit filesize-wise)...
> 
> ...


Hi Joseph, as you asked, I downloaded it and cropped it to what I like. I only spent couple of seconds on it, doing what comes naturally to me. No rhyme or reason.


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2021)

I really like your shots/gifs. Well done, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 27, 2021)

Couple of Gatekeeper Butterflies doing their bit for future generations. At a distance of only 1.6m with 500mm on the R5.


----------



## Click (Jul 27, 2021)

Very nice shot, Alan.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 27, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Hi Joseph, as you asked, I downloaded it and cropped it to what I like. I only spent couple of seconds on it, doing what comes naturally to me. No rhyme or reason.
> 
> View attachment 199200



...almost exactly what i came up with. I guess it isn't so hard...or we're both 'wrong' (!?)


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 1, 2021)

This could be a dusky large blue (_phengaris nausithous_)


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2021)

Very nice series. I especially like the first picture. Well done, Maximilian.


----------



## ISv (Aug 2, 2021)

josephandrews222 said:


> becceric--Batman extends his cape here:
> 
> tinyurl.com/3sx5tafm
> "It's not who I am underneath, but what I do that defines me."​...one of my favs, actually!
> ...


Remove your sunglasses! I'm sure I posted some back in 2019...


----------



## ISv (Aug 2, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Couple of Gatekeeper Butterflies doing their bit for future generations. At a distance of only 1.6m with 500mm on the R5.
> 
> View attachment 199243


This is really good Alan! I'm a detail/sharpness maniac but this has also a nice colors/composition!
(If you prefer "colours" - here you have it!)


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 2, 2021)

Can somebody confirm if this is a male bush crickets (_tettigonia cantans_)?
It was about 3 cm long and I found it in northern Bavaria.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 2, 2021)

When bugs have bugs: 
The big one could be a spotted longhorn (_rutpela maculata_) 
I do not know what the small red ones are,  bug, mite, tick 




Here a detail 1:1


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 2, 2021)

A silver-washed fritillary (_argynnis paphia_). 
3, 2, 1... aaaand..., liftoff! We have a liftoff!


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2021)

Lovely shots, Maximilian.


----------



## OskarB (Aug 2, 2021)

Hello everybody! I've been following this site for more than a year now. Meanwhile I've got my R5 and I took it to my garden to play around. Unfortunately I don't have specialized lenses for all the small subjects. So these pictures are heavily cropped. Nevertheless I dare to post some here.
R5 + 70-200/f4
Hummingbird hawk-moth (Macroglossum stellatarum)



Gemeiner Bläuling (Polyommatus icarus)



A species i could not identify.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 2, 2021)

OskarB said:


> Hello everybody! I've been following this site for more than a year now.


Hello Oskar, and welcome to CR. Beautiful series you have there. Especially the hummingbird hawk-moth is brilliant 
Keep posting.



> Unfortunately I don't have specialized lenses for all the small subjects. So these pictures are heavily cropped. Nevertheless I dare to post some here.
> R5 + 70-200/f4


I found that if you can get close with e.g. a 100 mm macro you'll get other problems like very shallow DOF.
The pic of the hummingbird hawk-moth wouldn't have worked with such a macro.
So I think your gear is okay, esp. when you can get close to the MFD of your 70-200 and have enough light to close the aperture.



> A species i could not identify.


Seems to be something like this one here:


Maximilian said:


> I have something similar here, don't know what it is. I, too, suppose it's from the family _hesperiidae_.


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2021)

Hello Oskar,

Welcome to CR.

Beautiful pictures. Keep posting.


----------



## OskarB (Aug 2, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Hello Oskar, and welcome to CR. Beautiful series you have there. Especially the hummingbird hawk-moth is brilliant
> Keep posting.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your kind words, Maximilian! Very appreciated!

I don't think this is the same like in your post. This one was really bright orange-golden on both sides. And it was pretty small. Maybe 2cm.


----------



## OskarB (Aug 2, 2021)

Click said:


> Hello Oskar,
> 
> Welcome to CR.
> 
> Beautiful pictures. Keep posting.


Thank you very much, Click!


----------



## AlanF (Aug 2, 2021)

Comma Butterfly, Green-Veined White and Brimstone (R5/100=500mm).


----------



## AlanF (Aug 2, 2021)

ISv said:


> Remove your sunglasses! I'm sure I posted some back in 2019...
> View attachment 199323
> View attachment 199324


One of my Bats (unposted) 5DSR/100-400mm II


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2021)

WOW Very nice shots, Alan. It's the first time that I see that kind of bat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 2, 2021)

OskarB said:


> I don't think this is the same like in your post. This one was really bright orange-golden on both sides. And it was pretty small. Maybe 2cm.


Mine was about the same size. It's not only you who's cropping pics. 

Even if they are not the same species, they look like the same family.
Take a look at the family _hesperiidae_. (I linked to the German wiki page, as I suppose you are German, too.)
Maybe yours is a _thymelicus sylvestris__. _But this was just my try and error in searching the web.


----------



## OskarB (Aug 2, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Mine was about the same size. It's not only you who's cropping pics.
> 
> Even if they are not the same species, they look like the same family.
> Take a look at the family _hesperiidae_. (I linked to the German wiki page, as I suppose you are German, too.)
> Maybe yours is a _thymelicus sylvestris__. _But this was just my try and error in searching the web.


After viewing some pictures, it seems exactly to be Thymelicus sylvestris
Thanks for that! 

Actually I'm Austrian. You know, what divides us is the same language. (Karl Kraus)


----------



## AlanF (Aug 2, 2021)

Click said:


> WOW Very nice shots, Alan. It's the first time that I see that kind of bat. Thanks for sharing.


It's a Proboscis Bat, found in South America.


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2021)

Thanks Alan. It's completely different from the ones that we have here.


----------



## ISv (Aug 3, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Can somebody confirm if this is a male bush crickets (_tettigonia cantans_)?
> It was about 3 cm long and I found it in northern Bavaria.
> 
> View attachment 199332


No! I can't approve the ID but I can approve the quality of the photo!


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 3, 2021)

OskarB said:


> After viewing some pictures, it seems exactly to be Thymelicus sylvestris
> Thanks for that!
> 
> Actually I'm Austrian. You know, what divides us is the same language. (Karl Kraus)


Gern geschehen 
I like Austria and Austrians. And as long as we win in football and you in skiing nothing divides us


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 3, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> and can someone confirm that this is a comma, _polygonia c-album _?
> It was to busy to get a better shot.


This comma still was a busy one, but more cooperative. And better to classify.


----------



## OskarB (Aug 3, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Gern geschehen
> I like Austria and Austrians. And as long as we win in football and you in skiing nothing divides us


Times are changing. I wouldn't be too sure about the football part. 
Of course nothing divides us, I was just joking.


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2021)

Very nice pictures, Maximilian. I especially like the 3rd one.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 3, 2021)

OskarB said:


> Actually I'm Austrian. You know, what divides us is the same language. (Karl Kraus)


Winston Churchill (who was half American) said almost exactly the same thing about Britain and the United States.


----------



## OskarB (Aug 3, 2021)

SteveC said:


> Winston Churchill (who was half American) said almost exactly the same thing about Britain and the United States.


Hi Steve, I think this quote exists in many variations.
Oscar Wilde wrote 1887 in “The Canterville Ghost”:
"Indeed, in many respects, she was quite English, and was an excellent example of the fact that we have really everything in common with America nowadays, except, of course, language."


----------



## Nemorino (Aug 6, 2021)

​Vanessa atalanta shot with the Laowa 60mm Macro and the Eos R5:



and a handhold focus stack with the same gear. Sadly a leaf was in front of the left antenna and some steps of the focus have been to big.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 6, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> ​Vanessa atalanta shot with the Laowa 60mm Macro and the Eos R5:
> View attachment 199411
> 
> 
> ...


We call it the Red Admiral. I got one yesterday.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 6, 2021)

A Comma and a Green Veined White from two days ago.


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> ​Vanessa atalanta shot with the Laowa 60mm Macro and the Eos R5:
> 
> 
> and a handhold focus stack with the same gear. Sadly a leaf was in front of the left antenna and some steps of the focus have been to big.




Very nice pictures. Well done, Nemorino


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2021)

Beautiful series. Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 7, 2021)

A latticed heath (chiasmia clathrata)


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 7, 2021)

AlanF said:


> We call it the Red Admiral. I got one yesterday.


In German it is just "Admiral"


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 7, 2021)

And this is a garden tiger (_arctia caja_).
It was sitting in the grass and I almost treaded on it. 
First I thought it was dead. But when I carefully put my finger underneath it was hanging onto it. 
When I tried to put it on a leaf it flew away and I was happy.




Years ago I posted this baby photo


----------



## josephandrews222 (Aug 16, 2021)

Tiger swallowtail and pretty colors:


----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2021)

Maximilian and Josephandrews,

Nice shots, guys.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 19, 2021)

This poor Red Admiral looks like he was on the wrong of the Battle of Trafalgar with its wings shot to pieces (photoed in Norfolk, Nelson's County).


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 22, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> This should be a large cabbage white. ...


This time that one really should be a large cabbage white, shouldn't it?
Note the other individuals struggling for the thistle bloom 

_Edit_: Thanks to AlanF, I could identify this butterfly green-veined white _(pieris napi_)


----------



## AlanF (Aug 22, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> This time that one really should be a large cabbage white, shouldn't it?
> Note the other individuals struggling for the thistle bloom
> 
> View attachment 199706


It looks to me it could be a Cryptic Wood White and it has some similarity to a Green Veined.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 22, 2021)

A couple from today close up with the 100-500mm, a Wood White and Common Blue, and a Common Field Grasshopper.


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2021)

Very nice pictures. Well done, Alan.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 23, 2021)

AlanF said:


> It looks to me it could be a Cryptic Wood White and it has some similarity to a Green Veined.


Thanks for that comments, Alan. I will check it again.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 23, 2021)

AlanF said:


> It looks to me it could be a Cryptic Wood White and it has some similarity to a Green Veined.


You are right. A friend of mine and I checked it and it is indeed a green-veined white _(pieris napi_).
Thank you very much for helping me.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 23, 2021)

A male musk beetle (a_romia moschata_), even though I couldn't recognize any of its typical musky smell. It was about 4 cm long, the antennae about 6 cm.


----------



## Click (Aug 23, 2021)

Very nice series. I especially like the 3rd shot.


----------



## Nemorino (Aug 25, 2021)

Marmalade hoverfly 
Eos R5, Sigma 105 Macro @ f/2.8, 1/2000s, Iso 400
Croped down to 2450 x 1378


----------



## Click (Aug 25, 2021)

Well done, Nemorino.

​


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 26, 2021)

A ringlet (_aphantopus hyperantus_). One German common name "Schornsteinfeger" = chimney sweeper.
I was closer than the MFD of the 100-400L II which I recognized later at home. That's why the head is oof. 
Nevertheless I like the pic.


----------



## Nemorino (Aug 26, 2021)

Still very happy with the R5:
Another hoverfly shot with the R5 in tracking mode, Sigma 150mm @ 1/2500s, f/8, Iso1600


----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2021)

Perfect focus. Very nice picture!


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 27, 2021)

Click said:


> Perfect focus. Very nice picture!


Perfect summary, nothing to add


----------



## Nemorino (Aug 27, 2021)

@Click & @Maximilian 
Thank you!  Of cause the R5 did the main job.


----------



## Nemorino (Aug 27, 2021)

Fryday is fly-day!

Common scorpionfly (_Panorpa communis)_ eating the remains of a snail:
Eos R5 with a Sigma 105mm macro & MT24 @ f/14, Iso3200, 1/160s



And a GIF with the same settings but slightly cropped


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> Fryday is fly-day!





Very nice gif. Well done, Nemorino.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Aug 29, 2021)

...so my next-door neighbors have a 'butterfly bush', which serves as the staging area for much of what I post in this category. I've learned a lot.

A nice bonus is the neighbors like the images, too.

After more than one season watching the butterfly bush and its immediate surroundings, you begin to get a feel for what's 'normal' butterfly and moth behavior; the creatures that frequent this bush are rather relaxed and not all that energized.

A couple of days ago there was more activity than usual...at least a couple of small moths (Peck's Skippers, I think) seemed to be chasing each other all around the bush.

I stepped back a bit and was able to see one moth in fast pursuit of another, four or five steps removed from the bush.

Then the two moths sort of crash-landed on the yard--and I began pressing the shutter button (5DIII +100-400II).

Here's some of the images that resulted (     , one frown per out-of-focus image):








...almost as if the racy parts are blurred on purpose!

Thankfully...the 'cigarette moment' followed by the departure of the female or the male (?)...these images are more 'in focus' :






While putting this collection together, a bit of searching revealed (from How Do Moths Mate?):

"In most species of moths, after the male has located a potential mate he chases the female until she falls to the ground. Depending on the moth species, the male may flap his wings, move his antennae and release pheromones from tufts of hair on his thorax, legs, abdomen or wings. The male moth then mounts the female to mate. Mating is often very brief."

That's what I saw.

=====

Back to photography: all help and advice appreciated with the OOF images...


----------



## entoman (Aug 29, 2021)

OskarB said:


> A species i could not identify.
> View attachment 199347


If you haven't already identified it:

It's _Ochlodes sylvanus_ - the Large Skipper.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 30, 2021)

josephandrews222 said:


> Thankfully...the 'cigarette moment' followed by the departure of the female or the male (?)...these images are more 'in focus' :


Male and female skippers are quite easy to distinguish. The males have the longer antennae.
Simple to remember: the antennae helps to "smell" the female pheromones. So the males need the longer ones 
By the way: yours maybe could be a large skipper. (_ochlodes sylvanus_). Take a closer look at the pattern on the wings.



> Back to photography: all help and advice appreciated with the OOF images...


Knowing the 5D3 and its AF, I'd say: Quite difficult. 
I'm sure you were working with servo AF. Maybe select 9 spot or 5 spot center AF points. 
Keep the MFD (98 cm) of the 100-400 II in mind, and leave some space for the AF if they move towards you.
Insects are so small and sometimes so fast that the AF simply fails.
Hope my advice helps a little bit.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Aug 30, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Male and female skippers are quite easy to distinguish. The males have the longer antennae.
> Simple to remember: the antennae helps to "smell" the female pheromones. So the males need the longer ones
> By the way: yours maybe could be a large skipper. (_ochlodes sylvanus_). Take a closer look at the pattern on the wings.
> 
> ...



It does help a bit.

...and I think the moth that flew away was the female (based on a comparison of antennae).

I almost always learn something from the experts here.

Thanks.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 6, 2021)

A blue-winged grasshopper (_oedipoda caerulescens_). 
The second one shows the wonderful crypsis for its rocky habitat.
Maybe one day I'll catch one in flight.


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2021)

Very nice pictures, Maximilian. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 6, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, Maximilian. I especially like the first one.


Same here. Better focus, more detail.
I just like the second one for the camouflage effect.


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 6, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Same here. Better focus, more detail.
> I just like the second one for the camouflage effect.


When I put the small 'spot AF' box on a grasshopper eye, the R5 really likes to ignore the eye and only focus on the cheek around it. Even when the eye covers >90% of the box. I shouldn't complain too loudly about that, the eye almost always was waaaaaaay outside the AF coverage on my 7D, so having AF at all is a win 

You managed to get the interesting bits on focus, my 3/4 profile shot had all the interesting bits out of focus


----------



## Nemorino (Sep 6, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> When I put the small 'spot AF' box on a grasshopper eye, the R5 really likes to ignore the eye and only focus on the cheek around it.


Use the animal eye tracking mode!
A grasshopper was the first insect I shot with the R5 and of cause I tried the eye focus.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 6, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> When I put the small 'spot AF' box on a grasshopper eye, the R5 really likes to ignore the eye and only focus on the cheek around it. Even when the eye covers >90% of the box. I shouldn't complain too loudly about that, the eye almost always was waaaaaaay outside the AF coverage on my 7D, so having AF at all is a win
> 
> You managed to get the interesting bits on focus, my 3/4 profile shot had all the interesting bits out of focus


Thanks for that R5 info. Sometimes - when the subject isn't moving - an old "manual" AF system spot selection of my 5D4 still works. Luck me 



Nemorino said:


> Use the animal eye tracking mode!


koenkooi, please let me know if that works. I'm still collecting data of R5% AF experience.


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 6, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Thanks for that R5 info. Sometimes - when the subject isn't moving - an old "manual" AF system spot selection of my 5D4 still works. Luck me
> 
> 
> koenkooi, please let me know if that works. I'm still collecting data of R5% AF experience.


The R5 was in animal eye mode the whole time, it didn't trigger on the eye in this situation. It has triggered on grasshopper eyes in the past, so I know it's possible. Here's a screenshot of Lightroom to show the situation:



I'm a bit behind on processing, I blame the 20fps e-shutter


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 6, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> The R5 was in animal eye mode the whole time, it didn't trigger on the eye in this situation. It has triggered on grasshopper eyes in the past, so I know it's possible. Here's a screenshot of Lightroom to show the situation:


Thanks for that detail! I suppose that those grasshopper compound eyes are still a bit too difficult and a task for the FW updates after letting AI find a pattern.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 7, 2021)

Last weekend I finally managed to get some decent shots of a hummingbird hawk-moth (_macroglossum stellatarum_). 
It appeared just for a short time, so I didn't get the chance to check the camera settings. Afterwards I found that f/8 was not good enough for adequate DOF.
So you can decide if you prefer a sharp eye, back or wing


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2021)

Nice series, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 12, 2021)

Several years ago the short-tailed blue (_cupido argiades_) thought to be extincted in Bavaria.
I wasn't the one to rediscover it. But I am one of the few ones to document it in my neighborhood. 

Luckily it is not even threatened anymore. A good example how nature can recover if you give it some space.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 12, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> This could be a dusky large blue (_phengaris nausithous_)


The dusky large blue (_phengaris nausithous_) is one of the relatives of the short-tailed blue (_cupido argiades_) and still threatened.
After finding males in the the post above I could find females, too. Seems our local population has a chance to grow.


----------



## EricN (Sep 12, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> The dusky large blue (_phengaris nausithous_) is one of the relatives of the short-tailed blue (_cupido argiades_) and still threatened.
> After finding males in the the post above I could find females, too. Seems our local population has a chance to grow.
> 
> View attachment 200138
> ...


That last one! Terrific!


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 12, 2021)

EricN said:


> That last one! Terrific!


Thanks!
But to determine I needed the others, too. 
Because males and females have the same pattern on the underwing. 
And when they are sitting, their wings are normally closed.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 12, 2021)

Knotgrass Moth Caterpillar R5 100-500mm


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2021)

EricN said:


> That last one! Terrific!


+1 Beautiful shot, Maximilian. Well done.


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2021)

Cool shot Alan. I like the way it moves.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 17, 2021)

A peacock caterpillar.
I've tried to get it in focus head to tail. But now I must admit that I like the OOF highlights of the white spots at the tail.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 23, 2021)

A rater strange and not so beautiful caterpillar is this up to 10 cm long one. 
It is a goat moth caterpillar (_cossus cossus_).


----------



## AlanF (Sep 29, 2021)

I've been playing with focus stacking. It worked for this Red Admiral today, but took far too long for routine use for me. I used Photoshop rather than a dedicated program (R5, 500mm).


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2021)

Nice picture, Alan. I especially like the second one.


----------



## EricN (Sep 30, 2021)

The second one *is* something special.


----------



## usern4cr (Oct 3, 2021)

I enjoyed a modest butterfly outdoor enclosure in Frankfort, KY. Here is the start of the photos I kept from it.
All with R5 + RF 100-500L lens.
Butterfly names from Seek app.


Common Buckeye:






Painted Lady:






Eastern Tiger Swallowtail:



This fellow scampered along the leaf into my view.
He's so little that I just had to name him "JUMBO!"
(Putnam's Jumping Spider)



He quickly scampered to the tip of the leaf, and hid himself away underneath it.
(you can see the spider-silk trailing behind him)




Cheers!


----------



## Click (Oct 3, 2021)

Beautiful series!


----------



## usern4cr (Oct 3, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful series!


Thanks, Click.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 3, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> I enjoyed a modest butterfly outdoor enclosure in Frankfort, KY. Here is the start of the photos I kept from it.
> All with R5 + RF 100-500L lens.
> Butterfly names from Seek app.
> 
> ...


Very nice John! When the birds aren't around, then the beauty of insects becomes apparent.


----------



## usern4cr (Oct 3, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Very nice John! When the birds aren't around, then the beauty of insects becomes apparent.


Thanks, AlanF. It's such a pleasure to have the RF 100-500L, which in one lens does such a good job with distant birds, close butterflies, kitties, and so many other things.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 4, 2021)

A series of a silver Y moth (_autographa gamma_), in German a Gammaeule.
Both names are in relation to the bright silvery mark on each of its forewings. 
While the English name sees a Y in its shape, the scientific and the German name are in relation of the greek letter "gamma".


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2021)

Nice series!


----------



## HenryL (Oct 5, 2021)

This weekend I started shooting medium sized jpgs along with the usual RAW on my R5. Why? Because it's the best I could think of to simulate a 24mp FF camera. I realize it's downsampled from a much higher resolution and it's therefore not a perfect comparison, but hey this isn't critical science I'm doing. I also am going through some of my old 5D3 images, also not perfect comparison but again gives me an idea of what I can expect with 24mp. So here are some of the results from my walk yesterday. These aren't actually cropped very much at all TBH, I'll post some of the more extreme samples in the BIF thread. All are with R5 + 100-500 + 1.4x.

Viceroy



Obscure Bird Grasshopper


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2021)

Great shots. I especially like the second one.


----------



## usern4cr (Oct 11, 2021)

Here are more from my Frankfort KY trip.
R5 & RF 100-500L

Monarch:



Painted Lady:















Cheers.


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2021)

Lovely series, usern4cr. Nicely done.


----------



## usern4cr (Oct 11, 2021)

Click said:


> Lovely series, usern4cr. Nicely done.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## becceric (Oct 12, 2021)

While exploring summer's remnants.


----------



## Click (Oct 12, 2021)

Excellent shot! Well done, becceric,


----------



## becceric (Oct 13, 2021)

Click said:


> Excellent shot! Well done, becceric,


Thanks again, Click!


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 13, 2021)

Some Red Admiral pics from last month:


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2021)

Lovely shots.


----------



## Nemorino (Oct 16, 2021)

Peacock
Eos R5 and Laowa 60mm
@ Iso 200, 1/640s



and @ Iso 1600, 1/800s


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 17, 2021)

Some more Red Admiral pics:


----------



## Click (Oct 17, 2021)

Very nice pictures. I especially like the first one. Nicely done, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 17, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures. I especially like the first one. Nicely done, Maximilian.


Thanks, Click


----------



## ISv (Oct 19, 2021)

"When the birds aren't around, then the beauty of insects becomes apparent"
Alan F.

These are from Saturday: first two are The Passion Vine Butterfly (Agraulis vanillae), the last one should be the Fiery Skipper - not sure for the last



ID...


----------



## ISv (Oct 19, 2021)

And few from Sunday: just an "exoskeleton" from a Scorpion and ~20cm bellow I found the real one. And Preying Mantis - I wouldn't risk to ID this one...


----------



## Click (Oct 19, 2021)

Very nice series, ISv. I really like the first picture. Well done.


----------



## EricN (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## usern4cr (Oct 19, 2021)

ISv said:


> "When the birds aren't around, then the beauty of insects becomes apparent"
> Alan F.
> 
> These are from Saturday: first two are The Passion Vine Butterfly (Agraulis vanillae), the last one should be the Fiery Skipper - not sure for the last
> ...


Great deep colors with lovely subject in front of a smooth blur background! Wow, ISv!


----------



## AlanF (Oct 19, 2021)

ISv said:


> And few from Sunday: just an "exoskeleton" from a Scorpion and ~20cm bellow I found the real one. And Preying Mantis - I wouldn't risk to ID this one...
> 
> View attachment 200850
> View attachment 200851
> ...


You had a good eye to get through the camouflage!


----------



## usern4cr (Oct 19, 2021)

Here's some more Frankfort Butterfly photos.
(R5 & RF 100-500L)


Monarchs:




















Eastern Tiger Swallowail:



Cheers.


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2021)

Lovely pictures. Nicely done, usern4cr.


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2021)

Beautiful shots. Well done, EricN.


----------



## EricN (Oct 20, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots. Well done, EricN.


Thanks Click!


----------



## usern4cr (Oct 20, 2021)

Click said:


> Lovely pictures. Nicely done, usern4cr.


Thanks, Click!


----------



## Nemorino (Oct 23, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> Peacock
> Eos R5 and Laowa 60mm


The peacocks have been patient that day so I was able to take some shots with the 15mm Laowa wide angle macro lens (Iso 1600, 1/500s)



Original width and only a few mm distance between lens and butterfly.


----------



## becceric (Oct 24, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> The peacocks have been patient that day so I was able to take some shots with the 15mm Laowa wide angle macro lens (Iso 1600, 1/500s)
> View attachment 200941
> 
> 
> Original width and only a few mm distance between lens and butterfly.


I like the senic view, and I hope you both are on a first name basis.


----------



## ISv (Oct 25, 2021)

Few more from my weekend... So far I didn't have a time for ID.


----------



## Click (Oct 25, 2021)

Very nice shots, ISv. I especially like the first one. Well done.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 27, 2021)

I don't know what fly this is on a bramble. R5 + 100-400mm at 1.16m distance, about 0.4x.


----------



## Click (Oct 31, 2021)

Nice shot, Alan. I can't help you with the fly, but lovely flower.


----------



## Nemorino (Nov 1, 2021)

Flies? There are so many and I know only a few. This one not:


R5 and Laowa 60mm @ f/5.6, Iso 2000, 1/200s


----------



## AlanF (Nov 1, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> Flies? There are so many and I know only a few. This one not:
> View attachment 201059
> 
> R5 and Laowa 60mm @ f/5.6, Iso 2000, 1/200s


That's taking eyeAF to an extreme!


----------



## Deleted (Nov 1, 2021)

A couple of shots from Hertfordshire/Buckinghamshire . All live insects photographed in the wild wherever I find them. All shot handheld with the 80D and either the EF-S 60mm or MPE-65,.


----------



## Click (Nov 1, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> Flies? There are so many and I know only a few. This one not:
> 
> R5 and Laowa 60mm @ f/5.6, Iso 2000, 1/200s



Cool shot. Nicely done, Nemorino.


----------



## Click (Nov 1, 2021)

Beautiful series, Distinctly Average.





​


----------



## Deleted (Nov 1, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful series, Distinctly Average.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Nemorino (Nov 14, 2021)

R5 and Sigma 105mm Macro @ 1/160s, f/8, Iso 400


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2021)

Nice shot, Nemorino.


----------



## becceric (Nov 15, 2021)

Very nice. i like the glowing backlit wings...and really everything else.


----------



## Nemorino (Nov 15, 2021)

Thank You, becceric!
Thank You, Click!


----------



## ISv (Nov 17, 2021)

Distinctly Average said:


> A couple of shots from Hertfordshire/Buckinghamshire . All live insects photographed in the wild wherever I find them. All shot handheld with the 80D and either the EF-S 60mm or MPE-65,.
> View attachment 201068
> View attachment 201066
> 
> ...


First and the last one are really excellent! Keep posting!


----------



## ISv (Nov 17, 2021)

Few days ago my wife started complaining that something is eating hers precious lemons on the lanai (she is growing them from seeds and they are ~10-25cm tall so far). And she found the perpetrator but I didn't have the time to take a photo of it's original shape/colors. The ID was very easy - we have just one species of Swallowtail in Hawaii: *Papilio xhuthus*. Just one day later it changed it's skin (obviously the 4th change when they get green and somewhat different shape: before that they are looking like bird poops  - you can find photos on the Internet!).
Not really good shot (after work, low light in windy weather...) but the caterpillar is really nice!


----------



## Click (Nov 17, 2021)

I really like this shot. Well done, ISv.


----------



## Deleted (Nov 17, 2021)

ISv said:


> Few days ago my wife started complaining that something is eating hers precious lemons on the lanai (she is growing them from seeds and they are ~10-25cm tall so far). And she found the perpetrator but I didn't have the time to take a photo of it's original shape/colors. The ID was very easy - we have just one species of Swallowtail in Hawaii: *Papilio xhuthus*. Just one day later it changed it's skin (obviously the 4th change when they get green and somewhat different shape: before that they are looking like bird poops  - you can find photos on the Internet!).
> Not really good shot (after work, low light in windy weather...) but the caterpillar is really nice!


Stunning caterpillar. Nicely shot.


----------



## Nemorino (Nov 20, 2021)

Gasteruption in flight
R5 with Sigma 105mm + 1,4x TC = 147mm @ 1/2500s, f/7.1, Iso 2000

I really like the tracking of the R5!


----------



## Click (Nov 20, 2021)

I really like this picture. Well done, Nemorino.


----------



## Deleted (Nov 20, 2021)

Love that shot. They are hard enough perched let alone in flight


----------



## ISv (Dec 12, 2021)

Very strong winds, difficult for real macro. These are again with 500mm prime...


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2021)

Beautiful series. Well done, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Jan 4, 2022)

Waiting for the next round of rain to pass (and eventually to get out at least for a walk) and organizing my old folders.
Found this one - probably my best photo of Preying Mantis, mostly due to the background.


----------



## Deleted (Jan 4, 2022)

Nicely done.


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2022)

I really like this picture. Well done, ISv.


----------



## HenryL (Jan 5, 2022)

Great work, lovely colors!


----------



## Nemorino (Jan 5, 2022)

No Preying Manti here,
just ordinary common Whites

R5 and Sigma 150mm 2.8 [email protected] 1/1600s, Iso1600, f/8


----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2022)

Lovely shot!


----------



## ISv (Jan 15, 2022)

From this morning - on my lanai.


----------



## Click (Jan 15, 2022)

Beautiful shots, ISv.


----------



## Deleted (Jan 15, 2022)

Lovely shots ISv. Not long to wait here before butterfly season arrives.


----------



## dcm (Jan 15, 2022)

A few from a visit to the nearby butterfly pavilion with my 5yo granddaughter on an overcast day. Need to go back when it is sunny.

R6, RF100-400, DxO PL5.

400mm, f/8, 1/250s, ISO 2000



400mm, f/8, 1/100s, ISO 320



400mm, f/8, 1/100s, ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Jan 15, 2022)

Lovely shots, dcm. I especially like the first one.


----------



## ISv (Jan 15, 2022)

Sorry - forgot to put the name: Papilio xuthus (Asian swallowtail)


----------



## becceric (Jan 16, 2022)

dcm said:


> A few from a visit to the nearby butterfly pavilion with my 5yo granddaughter on an overcast day. Need to go back when it is sunny.
> 
> R6, RF100-400, DxO PL5.
> 
> ...


I think the soft lighting works great, no need a sunnier day from my view.


----------



## Deleted (Jan 16, 2022)

Took these last duke season. Those and green hairstreak are usually the start of macro fun for me.


----------



## Click (Jan 16, 2022)

Very nice pictures. I especially like the last one. Well done, Distinctly Average.


----------



## ISv (Jan 17, 2022)

And one more from this evening (it was total dark - the light is artificial... ISO 3200, F8, 1/80 exposure, 290 focal (I used my zoom, there was no room for the prime). Again on the lanai and again discovered by my wife!
Click, please don't tell me it's a good photo - we all know it's not! On other hand it's my second photo of The Gray Hawk Moth (_Psilogramma menephron_). The first one was in the film era... It shouldn't be that rare here but most probably hard to see! I didn't pay attention to the engaged focus points - and well, I pay for it !


----------



## Nemorino (Jan 22, 2022)

Gasteruption shot with Eos R5 and the manual Laowa 60mm macro



And a slightly croped



Both @ 1/1600s, Iso 1600, f/?


----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2022)

Nice gif. Well done, Nemorino.


----------



## Nemorino (Jan 22, 2022)

Thank You, @Click


----------



## Deleted (Jan 22, 2022)

Brilliant work Nemorino. I am a total wasp addict so love seeing them photographed so well.


----------



## ISv (Jan 24, 2022)

Distinctly Average said:


> Brilliant work Nemorino. I am a total wasp addict so love seeing them photographed so well.


For some of them 60mm is fine. For others I prefer 500mm - by safety reasons!


----------



## Deleted (Jan 24, 2022)

ISv said:


> For some of them 60mm is fine. For others I prefer 500mm - by safety reasons!
> 
> View attachment 202195


Nice shots. In general wasps are not aggressive to us. The scariest ones often give warnings first. I do tend to avoid nests though, like as in your shot.

I often photograph hornets with the 60mm. If they are not happy with you being there they will first display their discontent, next stage they start banging into your head. If you ignore that warning then you do need your head tested. I am sure you know al that. This is for those that don’t realise just how many species we are lucky to have, or their, the fact most are not capable of stinging us, or that their behaviour is often not aggressive. That is unit you start wildly swatting them as they steal from you picnic. Here is a 60mm shot of a European hornet. This tree was full of them stripping bark foe nest building. Dirty work needing a lot of cleaning. Totally not bothered by me sticking a lens a few mm from him, nor was the one that was using my left hand as a bridge frame one branch to the next.


----------



## Click (Jan 24, 2022)

@ ISV and DIstincly Average,

Very nice shots, guys.


----------



## Deleted (Jan 24, 2022)

Click said:


> @ ISV and DIstincly Average,
> 
> Very nice shots, guys.


Thanks. What amazes me most about ISV’s shot is just how much detail he has managed to get on such a small subject with a 500mm lens.


----------



## Nemorino (Jan 24, 2022)

Distinctly Average said:


> I am a total wasp addict


OK, another one for You!
Also with the Laowa 60mm macro but on an Eos R/MT24 @ 1/400s, ISO1600, f/8



A good reason to try deepPrime processing a macro.


----------



## Deleted (Jan 24, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> OK, another one for You!
> Also with the Laowa 60mm macro but on an Eos R/MT24 @ 1/400s, ISO1600, f/8
> 
> 
> A good reason to try deepPrime processing a macro.


Nice shot. What diffuser did you use for the flash? Also interested to hear your ISO choice when using flash? I can only guess it was to balance the background?


----------



## Nemorino (Jan 24, 2022)

I used no diffusors (bought a pair since).
I prefer Iso 1600 for brighter background and less highlights/reflections. But I will try Iso 3200 this summer and processing with deepPrime. Maybe I can get a more natural look.


----------



## Deleted (Jan 24, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> I used no diffusors (bought a pair since).
> I prefer Iso 1600 for brighter background and less highlights/reflections. But I will try Iso 3200 this summer and processing with deepPrime. Maybe I can get a more natural look.


Cool stuff. Always great to hear how others work. I tend to stick to ISO 100-400 rarely going higher. I either create a very close background, such as picking an angle where it is nice and close. Or I pick a well lit background by moving around the subject and picking a suitable spot. Probably I have worked like that as I used to shoot on a 7D and the high iso was not the best. Your lovely camera seems to do a superb job at 1600.


----------



## Nemorino (Jan 24, 2022)

I downloaded DxO pureRAW this weekend to try it a month for free. If You are unhappy with noisy images try it also. ;-)

I switched from 80d to Eos R and now R5 and I am very happy with this decision. The Iso performance is such a huge difference.


----------



## shire_guy (Feb 8, 2022)

Think this is a Red Legged Robber Fly. Reminds me more of a gangster from a Hollywood movie, cigar and all.


----------



## Click (Feb 8, 2022)

Very nice shot, shire guy. Well done!


----------



## EricN (Feb 8, 2022)

shire_guy said:


> Think this is a Red Legged Robber Fly. Reminds me more of a gangster from a Hollywood movie, cigar and all.
> 
> View attachment 202441


What lens and aperture did you use?


----------



## shire_guy (Feb 8, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, shire guy. Well done!


Thank you Click.


----------



## shire_guy (Feb 8, 2022)

EricN said:


> What lens and aperture did you use?


I was actually out birding along a riverbank when this guy caught my eye. The undergrowth was a little thick to get close so it is cropped in. Details are:
R5 + EF100-400 IS II +1.4TC @560mm 1/250s f/10 ISO 6400


----------



## Nemorino (Feb 27, 2022)

First hover fly of the year:
R5 + Laowa 60mm macro
The second is a heavy crop of the first


----------



## Click (Feb 27, 2022)

Well done, Nemorino.


----------



## ISv (Mar 13, 2022)

The only insect from today ~2.5-3 meters above the ground. Feeding on Avocado flowers.


----------



## jabird56 (Mar 16, 2022)

90D M 1/125 f/2.8 ISO 200
CANON EF16-35mm f/2.8L II USM @ 35mm
Processed using DxO PhotoLab 5 Elite


----------



## Click (Mar 16, 2022)

Lovely shot.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 16, 2022)

First butterfly of the season! A Peacock landed on the grass, unexpectedly, and fortunately I had the 100-500mm + 2xTC on the R5 rather than the 800/11 which I had considered taking with me. Nothing special, but it means more fun soon.


----------



## Click (Mar 16, 2022)

Nice picture, Alan.


----------



## Nemorino (Mar 26, 2022)

First BIFs this year:
R5 + Sigma 105 macro


----------



## Click (Mar 26, 2022)

Lovely shots. I especially like the second one. Well done, Nemorino.


----------



## Nemorino (Mar 26, 2022)

Thanks,Click!


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 2, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> First BIFs this year: ...


Both are wonderful.
IMO the first is more "poetic" the second more "scientific".


----------



## Nemorino (Apr 2, 2022)

Thank you! 
Another "prosaic" one 



R5 + Sigma 105 + 1,4 tc @ 1/2500, Iso 2500, f/8


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2022)

Nice shot. Well done, Nemorino.


----------



## Nemorino (Apr 15, 2022)

Some more BIFs (bee and bombylius)

R5 + Sigma 105 @ 1/2000, f/7.1 , Iso 10 000
Have a look at the hairy legs!



R5 + Sigma 105+ 1,4TC @ 1/2500, f/8, Iso 4000


----------



## AlanF (Apr 17, 2022)

A fly, which after processing, I now see as a Hoverfly, hovered in front of me for a few seconds while I was seeking a bird (R5/1000mm, 20 fps).


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2022)

Excellent!




Well done, Alan.


----------



## Del Paso (Apr 28, 2022)

some timid attempts...


----------



## Nemorino (Apr 30, 2022)

AlanF said:


> A fly, which after processing, I now see as a Hoverfly, hovered in front of me for a few seconds while I was seeking a bird (R5/1000mm, 20 fps).


Nice picture and GIF but sadly (of cause not Your fault) the artefacts of the electroic shutter can be seen. This is why I no more shoot insects in flight with electronic shutter.


----------



## Nemorino (Apr 30, 2022)

Another fly in flight but not hoovering. It has been flying slowly around.
After prefocussing with the branches the automatic tracking AF caught it.

R5 + RF100-400 @400mm, 1/4000, f/8, Iso 1000


----------



## Click (Apr 30, 2022)

The AF system is very impressive. Nice shot, Nemorino.


----------



## AlanF (May 12, 2022)

First time I've got a shot of an Orange-tip Butterfly from the side. (R5 + RF 100-400mm - great set up fro butterflies!)


----------



## Click (May 12, 2022)

Very interesting butterfly. Nice shot, Alan.


----------



## ISv (May 13, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> First BIFs this year:
> R5 + Sigma 105 macro
> View attachment 202824
> 
> View attachment 202825


The second one is "wow"!


----------



## ISv (May 13, 2022)

AlanF said:


> First time I've got a shot of an Orange-tip Butterfly from the side. (R5 + RF 100-400mm - great set up fro butterflies!)
> 
> View attachment 203521


Very good shot Alan! You got pretty much the right colors (well, the background is "A" too). They are common there and still beautiful! Now try to get the female - not "orange tips" and not as colorful but for the collection! I have no idea where in Italy are you (if still there!) but look for the Eastern Orange Tip too!


----------



## Del Paso (May 13, 2022)

AlanF said:


> A fly, which after processing, I now see as a Hoverfly, hovered in front of me for a few seconds while I was seeking a bird (R5/1000mm, 20 fps).
> 
> View attachment 203107
> View attachment 203108


I still wonder how you could capture this "video" with a 1000mm focal length in such a good quality.
Were you a sniper in a former life?


----------



## Nemorino (May 15, 2022)

First day with the RF 100L 2.8 macro and my R5



and the first with the SAC set to +1 (If I remember correctly)



I like the vintage look ooc this lens can produce.


----------



## Click (May 15, 2022)

Nice pictures, Nemorino. I especially like the second one.


----------



## AlanF (May 17, 2022)

Common Cardinal Beetle R5/500mm


----------



## Click (May 17, 2022)

Nice pictures. I especially like the first one.


----------



## AlanF (May 18, 2022)

Latticed Heath Moth, R5+RF100-500mm. Isn't it marvellous that you can be taking a bird in flight one minute and the next be capturing an insect 1.6m away at near macro the next with the same lens!


----------



## EricN (May 19, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Latticed Heath Moth, R5+RF100-500mm. Isn't it marvellous that you can be taking a bird in flight one minute and the next be capturing an insect 1.6m away at near macro the next with the same lens!
> 
> 
> View attachment 203661


It really is marvelous! Is this moth cropped?


----------



## AlanF (May 19, 2022)

EricN said:


> It really is marvelous! Is this moth cropped?


Yes, it is cropped to 2249x1780 from the original 8192x5464. The distance was 1.83m according to the EXIF.


----------



## gruhl28 (May 19, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Common Cardinal Beetle R5/500mm


Cool! Are those actually 'common' in the UK?


----------



## AlanF (May 19, 2022)

gruhl28 said:


> Cool! Are those actually 'common' in the UK?


First I have ever seen!


----------



## AlanF (May 19, 2022)

Mayfly R5/500mm. Another first I have ever taken.


----------



## Click (May 19, 2022)

Very nice pictures, Alan.


----------



## Nemorino (May 21, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> First day with the RF 100L 2.8 macro and my R5


Further pictures of Mononychus punctumalbum aka iris seed weevil 
1/400s, f/11, Iso 8000
_

_

1/320, f/13, Iso 4000, DxO deepRAW



1831x1030 crop of the same picture


----------



## Click (May 21, 2022)

Impressive details. Well done, Nemorino.


----------



## Maximilian (May 21, 2022)

Once again some white butterfly that I cannot 100% determine. Could be a female orange tip.
If anyone can help me, please let me know.


----------



## AlanF (May 21, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Once again some white butterfly that I cannot 100% determine. Could be a female orange tip.
> If anyone can help me, please let me know.
> 
> View attachment 203756
> View attachment 203757


It's a Green-Veined White. Here's a side view.


----------



## Click (May 21, 2022)

Lovely shot, Alan.


----------



## Maximilian (May 21, 2022)

AlanF said:


> It's a Green-Veined White.


Thanks, Alan.


----------



## Maximilian (May 22, 2022)

I suppose this is a small heath (_coenonympha pamphilus_).
Please correct me, if I am wrong.


----------



## Click (May 22, 2022)

Very nice macro Close-up. Beautiful background.


----------



## Maximilian (May 22, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice micro. Beautiful background.


No macro 
100-400L II+ TC @560mm + cropping


----------



## ISv (May 23, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Latticed Heath Moth, R5+RF100-500mm. Isn't it marvellous that you can be taking a bird in flight one minute and the next be capturing an insect 1.6m away at near macro the next with the same lens!
> 
> 
> View attachment 203661


"Isn't it marvellous that you can be taking a bird in flight one minute and the next be capturing an insect 1.6m away"
Yes it is - I was waiting for these shots with the hunting season open(warmer) now!


----------



## ISv (May 23, 2022)

Giant Click Beetle (Chalcolepidius erythroloma). First photo ~6.3 meters, the second ~5.6 meters. The MFD of RF100-500 is killer! On other hand today there was absolutely no way to get closer to that bug.


----------



## ISv (May 23, 2022)

And two more of the same bug (different angle, distance 5.6meters, and all these are with 500mm PF). No detail comparable to what RF 100-500 can produce - the distance to the object matters (a lot)! I don't comment on the colors because that bug is camouflaging on the bark of the trees - way to survive!


----------



## Nemorino (May 28, 2022)

Larva of a ladybird beetle
R5 + RF100 2.8 L @ 1/500, f/10, ISO1600


----------



## Click (May 28, 2022)

Nice shots. Especially the second one.


----------



## Nemorino (May 29, 2022)

Thank You!
Same species eating:




Both R5 + RF 100 2.8L @ 1/320, f/8, Iso 5000


----------



## AlanF (Jun 4, 2022)

Painted Lady (R5/600mm).


----------



## AlanF (Jun 8, 2022)

Female Adonis Blue


----------



## AlanF (Jun 8, 2022)

Small Tortoiseshell


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2022)

Beautiful shot


AlanF said:


> Female Adonis Blue




Beautiful picture. Well done, Alan.


----------



## Nemorino (Jun 16, 2022)

R5 + RF 100 2.8 L macro

The first three images are uncropped. The blossom has a diameter about 40mm.






And a cropped of the last:


All with servo AF as Canon suggests.


----------



## Click (Jun 16, 2022)

Very nice shots, Nemorino. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## koenkooi (Jun 16, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> R5 + RF 100 2.8 L macro
> 
> The first three images are uncropped. The blossom has a diameter about 40mm.
> View attachment 204220
> ...


Be careful with the rosemary beetle, it will breed quickly and destroy the lavender plants. A handheld vacuum works well with large infestations.

Also, nice shots!


----------



## Nemorino (Jun 16, 2022)

Has anyone noticed the second wasp in the second picture? 

Thanks @Click and @koenkooi !



koenkooi said:


> Be careful with the rosemary beetle


Sadly it is not my own garden but the botanical garden of our local university. And first I have seen this beetle a few years ago. Seems to late to avoid breeding.

Wool carder bee:
R5 + RF100 @ 1/2000s, f/9, Iso3200


----------



## ISv (Jun 17, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> Has anyone noticed the second wasp in the second picture?
> 
> Thanks @Click and @koenkooi !
> 
> ...


Great shot! But why "beetle"? Looks like kind of bee to me.


----------



## Nemorino (Jun 17, 2022)

@ISv
Beetle refers to post #696
Of cause this is, as I wrote, a Wool carder bee.


----------



## koenkooi (Jun 17, 2022)

Damselfly in my garden. R5 + RF100L + MT24-EX


----------



## koenkooi (Jun 17, 2022)

And another damselfly, this time with prey. It landed a few seconds after I removed a Rosemary Beetle


----------



## Click (Jun 17, 2022)

Very nice shots, koenkooi.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 19, 2022)

This seems to be the next generation of peacock butterflies


----------



## AlanF (Jun 19, 2022)

Speckled Wood Butterfly


----------



## AlanF (Jun 19, 2022)

Meadow Brown Butterfly


----------



## AlanF (Jun 19, 2022)

Marbled White Butterfly


----------



## AlanF (Jun 19, 2022)

Small Skipper Butterfly


----------



## AlanF (Jun 19, 2022)

Small Heath Butterfly


----------



## Click (Jun 19, 2022)

Very nice series, Alan.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 20, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Alan.


100% second that, @Click and @AlanF


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 20, 2022)

Seems like my son is some kind of insect magnet. At least on our Rhodes vacation.
One day, after a dragonfly landed on his toe, a mantis crawled on his arm at the beach.
We could arrange a photo shooting in return for a safe transfer first to the sunbed, later to better hunting grounds than the beach.
_Edit: And yes, my son got a sunburn on the first day, even though we were very careful. So WB and skin tone in the first pic is not too reddish  _

200D, 70-300DO, @300 mm,
all f/13, 1/2000, ISO800, some cropping


----------



## AlanF (Jun 25, 2022)

Large Skipper and Hoverfly


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2022)

Beautiful shot, Alan.


----------



## ISv (Jun 26, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Large Skipper and Hoverfly
> 
> View attachment 204347


Really beautiful! The Hoverfly is the star!


----------



## Nemorino (Jun 26, 2022)

OK, we talked in another thread on the qualities ofthe RF100-400 f/5.6-8
R5 @ 1/4000s, f/10, Iso8000, DxO





13 pictures with R5 @1/3200, f/9, Iso2500, DxO


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 26, 2022)

EF 100 L + Nissin MF18


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> OK, we talked in another thread on the qualities ofthe RF100-400 f/5.6-8
> R5 @ 1/4000s, f/10, Iso8000, DxO



Lovely series. Very nice gif.


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> EF 100 L + Nissin MF18




Very nice series, Del Paso.


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 26, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Del Paso.


Thanks, Click!


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2022)

Another lovely shot. Well done, ramage.


----------



## becceric (Jun 29, 2022)

Ramage said:


> View attachment 204418


Nice shot with intense color contrast (obviously)! What type of butterfly is that?


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 1, 2022)

When on Rhodes and chasing for black pennant dragonflies, I came across an insect that was black and yellow and always flying.
It was flying in a dragonfly style and so fast that I couldn't recognize its shape and form. 
So I went trying to shoot it in flight. And in the end I could get one on the ground. 
So now I know those are _scolia hirta_, in German "Borstige Dolchwespe" (translated: "bristly dagger wasp"  )
These were the best in flight:




This is the first on the ground:



More to come...


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 1, 2022)

Some butterflies from Rhodes beach. 
Couldn't get the species:


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 3, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> So now I know those are _scolia hirta_,...
> 
> More to come...


Here they are:


----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2022)

Very nice series, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 4, 2022)

Still don't know 100% what this is, but I suppose it's from the family _hesperiidae._
If someone knows, please let me know.


----------



## OskarB (Jul 4, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Still don't know 100% what this is, but I suppose it's from the family _hesperiidae._
> If someone knows, please let me know.
> 
> View attachment 204490


Could it be Thymelicus sylvestris?
Like in this post


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 5, 2022)

OskarB said:


> Could it be Thymelicus sylvestris?
> Like in this post


Maybe. Thanks, Oskar. But I always get confused with these little brown fellows.


----------



## Nemorino (Jul 9, 2022)

Red admiral sitting on the handrail of a bridge 
R5 + RF 35 f/1.8
@ f/2.2, 1/400, ISO 100




Only cropped to change the ratio to 16:9


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 11, 2022)

Some more mantis pics from Rhodes


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 11, 2022)

Peck's Skipper


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2022)

Very nice shot, Josephandrews.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 12, 2022)

...no idea!? I would call it a bumblebee.

EDIT: Hummingbird Clearwing?


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 12, 2022)

josephandrews222 said:


> EDIT: Hummingbird Clearwing?


Great shot!
Should be a _hemaris fuciformis, _broad-bordered bee hawk-moth.


----------



## ISv (Jul 12, 2022)

josephandrews222 said:


> ...no idea!? I would call it a bumblebee.
> 
> EDIT: Hummingbird Clearwing?
> 
> View attachment 204593


Look for *Hemaris* and depends where you took the photo you may have an easy ID...


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 12, 2022)

ISv said:


> Look for *Hemaris* and depends where you took the photo you may have an easy ID...


Thank you.
_Hemaris thysbe__ (I think)._​A few better(?) images from the same set:





I've been one of the bigger 'honks' on this website for Canon's M bodies...and have, for a decade or so now, given serious thought to the subject of acquiring images with the aid of a viewfinder vs using an LCD screen. For all I know this has been discussed in detail already here...

I can distinctly recall an 'early' epiphany (for me) about a decade ago when I learned that 'taking pictures' at a rock concert, seated/standing two rows from the stage (widely varying lighting conditions)...was facilitated quite nicely *without *the aid of a viewfinder (using the tiny-and-stealthy Canon S95)...adjusting exposure compensation on-the-fly...constantly...for the better part of an hour (hundreds of images)...with constant monitoring of the rear-screen LCD. Viewing the LCD allowed examination of the entire image and stage...and the lighting conditions for much of the stage. It is almost as if half-an-arms-length distance between my eyes and the screen I was examining enabled me to be more aware of what was happening on-stage, including lighting changes. For printed images up to 8x10...it really worked...and I've never forgotten that.

But the images presented here (5DMkIII + 100-400II) were acquired using the optical viewfinder...and if I had been using my M6MkII instead of the full-frame 5D, I would have attached the electronic viewfinder--telephoto lens usage at the long end, at least in my hands, REQUIRES a viewfinder.

In this case, all I wanted to see was the 'target'...probably obvious to many reading this but not so much to me.


----------



## ISv (Jul 13, 2022)

josephandrews222 said:


> Thank you.
> _Hemaris thysbe__ (I think)._​A few better(?) images from the same set:
> 
> View attachment 204607
> ...


Looks like H. thysbe for me too... On other hand I have not much info about the rest of Hemaris in N. America (3 more I think?).


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 15, 2022)

ISv said:


> Looks like H. thysbe for me too... On other hand I have not much info about the rest of Hemaris in N. America (3 more I think?).


Thanks for your helpful response. If it weren't for Google etc I would be truly clueless on this subject.

Quoting from here:

"There are four species of hummingbird moths in North America. The most familiar ones are the Snowberry Clearwing (_Hemaris diffinis_) and the Hummingbird Clearwing (_Hemaris thysbe_)."

I so enjoy reading these links because some of what I read is so, so correct...and some of what I read ties into other nonsense I've posted on CR.

Specifically (from the link):

"Perhaps one of the most delightful insect visitors to your garden is the hummingbird moth. Several species of the genus _Hemaris_ deserve this name and for very good reason. They fly and move just like hummingbirds. Like them, they can remain suspended in the air in front of a flower while they unfurl their long tongues and insert them in flowers to sip their nectar. They even emit an audible hum like hummingbirds. Quite often inexperienced garden visitors notice what they think is a tiny hummingbird fleeting among flowers such as bee balm (_Monarda_). They listen incredulously when one explains to them that what they just saw was not a bird but a moth."

I am the 'inexperienced garden visitor' (visiting my neighbor's butterfly bush), and this is exactly what happened...in that when I was collecting the images with a 5DMkIII and its viewfinder, I thought I was looking at a hummingbird (!), so much so that when I moved the files to my computer I thought I'd missed them in the copy process (because I saw no hummingbirds when reviewing the images!).

Looking through a viewfinder really is different from the LCD screen...something already obvious to many reading this.

The first hummingbird moth images I posted in this thread were not very good (too slow shutter speed).

The following images I'm a bit proud of...in that I 'worked' a bit to get them...and the first of these (f7.1 and *1/8000s* exposure time; ISO 1600) may in fact demonstrate the limitations of the 5DMkIII/100-400 II @ 400 combo (at least in my hands).




Details for the following image (same body/camera; ISO 3200; f16; 1/4000s exposure time): 




I think the photo data are available via download. Thanks for reading.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 15, 2022)

Silver Spotted Skipper on/near the neighbor's butterfly bush:


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 15, 2022)

Eastern Tiger Swallowtail (mature audiences only):


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 16, 2022)

A series of a marbled white.
4th pic is a 1:1 detail of the 3rd


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2022)

Beautiful series, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 18, 2022)

I suppose this is a female holly blue (_celastrina argiolus_):


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 18, 2022)

Here I suppose this is a large skipper (_ochlodes sylvanus_).
3rd and 4th pic look almost the same. But one has the focus on the head/proboscis and the other on the wing.
Feel free to chose which you like more. I am undecided.


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2022)

Very nice shots, Maximilian. I really like the 3rd picture of the female Holly Blue.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 19, 2022)

Some green veined whites (_pieris napi_) taking care about reproduction.


----------



## Nemorino (Jul 19, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> I suppose this is a female holly blue (_celastrina argiolus_):


Of cause female because in the third picture it is ovipositioning.
Probably the same species and also ovipositioning in the first two pictures. The third is in another place and a different day.
R5 +RF 100 2.8
@ 1/800, ISO 2000, f/11


@ 1/800, ISO 2000, f/14


1/500, Iso 640, f/7.1


----------



## Click (Jul 19, 2022)

Maximilian and Nemorino,

Very nice pictures. Well done, guys.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 19, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> Of cause female because in the third picture it is ovipositioning.


 I was guessing more about the species, not the gender


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 20, 2022)

A ringlet (_aphantopus hyperantus_).


----------



## Click (Jul 20, 2022)

Beautiful shots, Maximilian. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 21, 2022)

A female common scorpionfly (_panorpa communis_).
If you want to know why they are named like that, look at my wiki hyperlink and how the males look like 
Second pic is not perfect, but I wanted to show how the abdomen and especially the head looks like.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 21, 2022)

Some grasshoppers.


----------



## Nemorino (Jul 21, 2022)

Peleides blue morpho
R5 + RF100L
Stack of 16 pictures


1/3200, f/5, Iso12800


The damages of the wings have not been made by birds because the butterflies live in a tropical hall of a local zoo.


----------



## Click (Jul 21, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Some grasshoppers.



Beautiful shots, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 22, 2022)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots, Maximilian.


Thanks, Click


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 22, 2022)

Spicebush Swallowtail (male)...I am not at all certain of the identification as well as the gender here...and look forward to the experience and skills of the experts on this forum


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 22, 2022)

Butterfly with some wing damage. R5 + 100-500L


----------



## AlanF (Jul 22, 2022)

Green-Veined White (R5/100-500mm).


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2022)

Lovely shots, guys.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 23, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Green-Veined White (R5/100-500mm).


Wonderful dark BG, wonderful contrast, @AlanF.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 23, 2022)

_Pyrausta purpuralis_ is really tiny, less than 2 cm. Just compare it to the bloom (which I suppose is a camomile).
I found two common names: "common purple and gold." and "common crimson and gold moth".
German common name is "Purpurroter Zünsler"


----------



## AlanF (Jul 23, 2022)

Brimstone (R5/500mm)


----------



## Nemorino (Jul 23, 2022)

Gasteruption wasp cleaning it's face
R5 + RF 100 @ 1/2500, F79, Iso 6400, croped to 2220x1249


The first version of 24 pictures has been to large so I uploaded this version of 14 pictures


----------



## Click (Jul 24, 2022)

Excellent gif. Well done, Nemorino.


----------



## Nemorino (Jul 24, 2022)

Thank You, @Click !

Last weekend I had good luck and found a patient brimstone, sitting and flying half an hour for me.
A lot of useless shots but a few make me very happy.
R5 + Rf 100-400 @ 1/4000, f/10, Iso 2500



R5 + RF100 @ 1/4000, f/7.1, Iso 2500


----------



## dpc (Jul 24, 2022)

Leafcutter bee on coneflower (R + EF 100mm f/2.8L macro)


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 24, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> Last weekend I had good luck and found a patient brimstone, sitting and flying half an hour for me.
> A lot of useless shots but a few make me very happy.


And you really can be! 
And the "useless" shots are what they are... steps towards the keepers. Only annoying thing ist the time you need to sort them out


----------



## Nemorino (Jul 25, 2022)

It is no problem to delete the unfocussed but what about 20 or 40 pictures with perfect focus beeing similar?


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 26, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> It is no problem to delete the unfocussed but what about 20 or 40 pictures with perfect focus beeing similar?


First, congrats on sneaking in a '*bee*ing' pun 
As for having a lot of similar pictures to sort through, I tend to select them as a group in Lightroom, edit one to my liking, then sync that to the whole selection. The next step is stepping through them and deleting either the current picture or the previous one, depending on which you like best.
It's still tedious, but doing it in groups helps me a lot with staying motivated. Culling a 40 shot burst to 1 or 2 pictures feels just as good as culling a whole morning of shooting 

I hear photographers working for an agency use Photomechanic to quickly sort through images and send the best ones to the mothership. I haven't tried that myself since a lot of great shots needed +100 shadows, Canon automatic metering doesn't handle bumblebees well.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 26, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> First, congrats on sneaking in a '*bee*ing' pun
> As for having a lot of similar pictures to sort through, I tend to select them as a group in Lightroom, edit one to my liking, then sync that to the whole selection. The next step is stepping through them and deleting either the current picture or the previous one, depending on which you like best.
> It's still tedious, but doing it in groups helps me a lot with staying motivated. Culling a 40 shot burst to 1 or 2 pictures feels just as good as culling a whole morning of shooting
> 
> I hear photographers working for an agency use Photomechanic to quickly sort through images and send the best ones to the mothership. I haven't tried that myself since a lot of great shots needed +100 shadows, Canon automatic metering doesn't handle bumblebees well.


I tend to keep only the best of a series of images and am ruthless at deleting. I've spent months of my life agonising over which of virtually identical images to delete. But, did it make any real difference in the end which one was chosen? In most cases no. For dragonflies in flight and 20-30 fps, there is always an animated gif waiting to get out.


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 26, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> It is no problem to delete the unfocussed but what about 20 or 40 pictures with perfect focus beeing similar?


That's a so-called luxury problem!


----------



## Nemorino (Jul 26, 2022)

Isn't most of the whole CR forum dealing with luxury problems aka first world problems?  



AlanF said:


> But, did it make any real difference in the end which one was chosen? In most cases no


Yes, indeed. But it took some time to learn...
...and I am just in my 6th year of photography. When starting I wanted to keep every stupid shot.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 27, 2022)

An atlas  

Better said, a series of a map (as_raschnia levana_) in its summer dress, sitting on a great burnet (_sanguisorba officinalis_).
Note that this butterfly has a spring and a summer generation that look different.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 29, 2022)

First dusky large blue (_phengaris nausithous_) of the year.
I am still fascinated by their life cycle:


German Wikipedia (translated and shortened) said:


> The eggs are laid on the great burnet (sanguisorba officinalis). The caterpillars feed on the flower heads. They drop and are carried by ants into their burrow. There they feed on ant larvae and in return leave a sugary secretion to the ants. The caterpillars can imitate the ants' nest odor. They are cared for by the ants as their own brood, although they feed predatorily on their eggs and larvae until pupation.
> 
> The caterpillars overwinter in the ant burrow and pupate there in the spring. After hatching, the butterfly must quickly leave the ant nest, because now the camouflage no longer works and the butterfly is considered prey.


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2022)

Lovely shot. Beautiful colours. Nicely done, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 30, 2022)

Some more dusky large blue, now on its proper host plant, the great burnet:


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 31, 2022)

Another grasshopper:


----------



## AlanF (Jul 31, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Another grasshopper:
> 
> View attachment 204920


What camera and lens?


----------



## Nemorino (Jul 31, 2022)

Some solitary bees:
R5 + RF100-400




And R5 + RF 100L
Air strike!



This GIF was made of 8 pictures which have a time stamp of the same second.
It is close to real time, the Gif changes the image every 0.125 second.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 31, 2022)

AlanF said:


> What camera and lens?


My standard setup:
5D4, 100-400L II x1.4 
@560 mm, 1/800, f/16, ISO1000
Heavy cropping, down to 1600x2400:


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 31, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> My standard setup:
> 5D4, 100-400L II x1.4
> @560 mm, 1/800, f/16, ISO1000
> Heavy cropping, down to 1600x2400:
> ...


Who said one needs a super-high resolution sensor?


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Another grasshopper:




Great shot!


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> Some solitary bees:


 I really like your series. Well done, Nemorino.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 31, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Who said one needs a super-high resolution sensor?


But don't forget, the 5D4 already has 30 MP. A few years ago, I would have called that number insane.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 1, 2022)

Another green veined white (_pieris napi_). Nice colour contrast, isn't it?


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2022)

Lovely colours. Very nice picture, Maximilian.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 1, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> My standard setup:
> 5D4, 100-400L II x1.4
> @560 mm, 1/800, f/16, ISO1000
> Heavy cropping, down to 1600x2400:
> ...


I call that light cropping!


----------



## AlanF (Aug 1, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Who said one needs a super-high resolution sensor?


I need one!


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 1, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I need one!


Me too!


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 2, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I call that light cropping!


I call everything reducing pic height more than 50% (area less than 25%) "heavy cropping".


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 2, 2022)

Some more dusky large blue. 
First one ovipositioning.
The second one shows a female performing a defensive behaviour against another one (not visible).


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2022)

I especially like the first one. Beautiful background.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 3, 2022)

My first comma pictures of this year


----------



## AlanF (Aug 3, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> My first comma pictures of this year
> 
> View attachment 204964
> View attachment 204965


I hope a full stop doesn't come next.


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2022)

Very short DOF, very nice background. Nice shots, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 6, 2022)

Some maps to add to the atlas 
A little worn out and battered.
I like the sun shining through the wings in pic one and two.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 7, 2022)

I always get mixed up with blues, but I am pretty sure that this is a male short-tailed blue (_cupido argiades_).
It wasn't really cooperative and moved a lot. So I didn't manage to align the plane of focus to the wings.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 7, 2022)

With this ringlet (_aphantopus hyperantus_) I could handle the plane of focus much better for it was much more cooperative.


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2022)

Lovely shots. The subject is perfectly sharp. Well done, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 8, 2022)

An admiral, that really looks spry and indeed could be called a veteran


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 8, 2022)

Another holly blue. I love the wing edges because of the backlight. Could have been sharper, but again I couldn't align the angle of the wing with the plane of focus.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 8, 2022)

Speckled Wood Butterfly (R7/RF100-400).


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 10, 2022)

This could be a red-banded sand wasp (_ammophila sabulosa_)


----------



## Nemorino (Aug 13, 2022)

I went for a walk in the inner city and met an "old friend". I've been waiting since 2018 to meet it again. Sadly I had neither a macro nor the RF100-400 in my bag, just the RF24-205L
R5 @ 1/3200, f/10, Iso 10 000


----------



## AlanF (Aug 13, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> I went for a walk in the inner city and met an "old friend". I've been waiting since 2018 to meet it again. Sadly I had neither a macro nor the RF100-400 in my bag, just the RF24-205L
> R5 @ 1/3200, f/10, Iso 10 000
> View attachment 205145
> View attachment 205146


Good shots whatever the gear. I have never seen one but I think it is Hummingbird Hawk-moth.


----------



## Nemorino (Aug 13, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I think it is Hummingbird Hawk-moth.


Yes, that's what I also think.



AlanF said:


> Good shots whatever the gear


Thank you! I tried my best but with a macro it would have been easier.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 14, 2022)

Probably the last pics of the dusky large blue for this year. After a high peak at the end of July, there are almost none left.


----------



## Nemorino (Aug 14, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> I went for a walk in the inner city and met an "old friend". I've been waiting since 2018 to meet it again. Sadly I had neither a macro nor the RF100-400 in my bag, just the RF24-205L
> R5 @ 1/3200, f/10, Iso 10 000


Two GIFs with the same:
7 frames



and 12 frames


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 14, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> I went for a walk in the inner city and met an "old friend". I've been waiting since 2018 to meet it again. Sadly I had neither a macro nor the RF100-400 in my bag, just the RF24-205L
> R5 @ 1/3200, f/10, Iso 10 000


Great shots! Congrats. 

RF24-*2*05L, cool lens! How many f-stops and where can I get that one? 
I know, typo


----------



## AlanF (Aug 14, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> Two GIFs with the same:
> 7 frames
> View attachment 205160
> 
> ...


No problem with rolling shutter and those wings beat like crazy. Were you using electronic shutter?


----------



## Nemorino (Aug 14, 2022)

No, I allways use mechanical shutter for insects like this in flight because of the negativ effects of the electronic shutter.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Aug 15, 2022)

Buckeye


----------



## AlanF (Aug 15, 2022)

josephandrews222 said:


> Buckeye
> View attachment 205174
> View attachment 205175
> View attachment 205176


Very nice shots!


----------



## josephandrews222 (Aug 15, 2022)

Painted Lady


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2022)

Very nice pictures, Josephandrews.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Aug 15, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Very nice shots!


AlanF: thanks.

The first of the three (Buckeye) images above...would the R5 find/focus on...the eyes?


----------



## AlanF (Aug 15, 2022)

josephandrews222 said:


> AlanF: thanks.
> 
> The first of the three (Buckeye) images above...would the R5 find/focus on...the eyes?


Not with those fake eyes on the wings! I always use point focus without tracking for butterflies and usually for perched dragonflies, though the R5 often does pick up a dragonfly eye.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 16, 2022)

josephandrews222 said:


> Painted Lady


Beautiful.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 16, 2022)

First time that I saw (and took a picture of) a meadow brown (_maniola jurtina_)
It was gone pretty fast. So no time for better pics.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Aug 16, 2022)

Pearl Crescent


----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2022)

Very nice series, josephandrews. I especially like the second picture.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 16, 2022)

This was at the butterfly garden at the Fairbanks Museum & Planetarium, a quaint natural history museum in St. Johnsbury, Vermont. 



EOS M6 Mark II, EF-M 15-45mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM @ 45mm, 1/400 s, f/7.1, ISO 1600


----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2022)

Lovely shot, Neuro.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Aug 16, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> I always get mixed up with blues, but I am pretty sure that this is a male short-tailed blue (_cupido argiades_).
> It wasn't really cooperative and moved a lot. So I didn't manage to align the plane of focus to the wings.
> 
> View attachment 204991
> ...


...interesting (to me) to compare these images (from Europe?) with those that follow (from the midwest USA):





...these little ones are about 1/2 inch in 'height'...and like Maximilian (on the Euro analogues of these) getting a nice focus is difficult. But I wonder if the coloring/marking on the wings itself is a bit poorly defined and not so sharp itself.

And those 'colors'...are they a result of 'real' pigments or is the appearance of color due to diffraction effects?


----------



## mikekeck (Aug 16, 2022)

Does anyone know what species this is? From the Magdalena Mountains in New Mexico, at about 7,000 feet elevation.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 17, 2022)

josephandrews222 said:


> ...interesting (to me) to compare these images (from Europe?) with those that follow (from the midwest USA):


Correct. I shot my pics in South-Eastern Germany.

Fascinating that your butterfly looks pretty the same as my short-tailed blue (cupido argiades).
Wikipedia says about its distribution:
"_In the Palearctic it is found from north of Spain via Central Europe, Southern Europe and Eastern Europe then east to Central Asia and Japan. It is missing in much of Italy and the south of Greece and Turkey. The butterfly flies from May to September depending on the location. An isolated population in Southern Armenia[3] is on wing starting from late April. In the Oriental region it is found in India._"

But I found the Western tailed-blue (_cupido amyntula_) and the Eastern tailed-blue, (_cupido comyntas_) in this list of _Lycaenidae _in North America.
So it seems yours in the Midwest is one of those close relatives.



> And those 'colors'...are they a result of 'real' pigments or is the appearance of color due to diffraction effects?


Both "effects" are possible with butterfly wings. Depends on the species. I have no idea when which effect is taking place.


----------



## dpc (Aug 18, 2022)

Leaf-cutter bee on cone flower


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 18, 2022)

This could be a common blue (_polyommatus icarus_).


----------



## Nemorino (Aug 19, 2022)

moth
R5 + RF 100 @ 1/500, f/9, Iso 8000


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2022)

Very nice macro, Nemorino.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 25, 2022)

A female bush cricket (_tettigonia cantans_). Quite large, about 3 cm long without the ovipositor.
No chance or time to get it in a better angle.
Last year I caught a male in a much better position.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 26, 2022)

I think this is a Speckled Wood butterfly, R5+RF100:



It also turns out that the camera trap I set up for the toads is sensitive enough to trigger on a wasp as well (R5 + RF85 f/2 + Hahnel Captur Pro):


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 26, 2022)

Something a little bit more exotic (for Germany) from our local zoo: 
A red postman (_heliconius erato_), normally found from southern Texas to northern Argentina and Paraguay.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 31, 2022)

Ever seen such an aggregation of firebugs (_pyrrhocoris apterus_)?
For me it's the first time. But thanks to German Wikipedia I could find this description (translated):
"_The common firebug is often found in aggregations with different stages of development. One can often find hundreds of individuals in sunny places or at the base of trunks of lime trees. The aggregations are held together by pheromones. However, due to the secretion of defence secretions, which also act as an alarm pheromone, they quickly dissolve._"
This indeed was a lime tree. And note the different stages of development.
5D4, 24-105L @105mm, second pic close to MFD.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 1, 2022)

Some Chapman's blue (_polyommatus thersites_):


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 1, 2022)

Some more Chapman's blue; now with dark BG:


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2022)

I really like the composition on the first picture. Nice series.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 1, 2022)

Click said:


> I really like the composition on the first picture. Nice series.


Thanks Click


----------



## Nemorino (Sep 3, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> I went for a walk in the inner city and met an "old friend". I've been waiting since 2018 to meet it again. Sadly I had neither a macro nor the RF100-400 in my bag, just the RF24-205L


I went to the same place at the same time and met it again but this time with the RF100-400 in my bag.



R5 + RF 100-400 @ 1/4000, f/9, Iso 12 800


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2022)

Beautiful shot, Nemorino.


----------



## dpc (Sep 9, 2022)

Tri-coloured bumble bee


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2022)

Nice shots, dpc.


----------



## Nemorino (Sep 10, 2022)

dpc said:


> Tri-coloured bumble bee


Nice shots! Which gear did you use?


Next hummingbird moth!
R5 + RF 100-400 @ 1/4000, f/9, Iso 12 800
First a crop of 3833x2156, second a crop of 1936x1089 of the same


----------



## dpc (Sep 10, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> Nice shots! Which gear did you use?
> 
> 
> Next hummingbird moth!
> ...


Really nice shots, Nemorino! I used a 7DMll + EF 100mm f/2.8L macro.


----------



## AndyFranklin (Sep 17, 2022)

Both of these are R5 24-240 @ 130mm f6.3 1/1600 ISO 800

I don't know my butterflies but capturing this one in flight was a trick.


----------



## Nemorino (Sep 17, 2022)

Just a fly
R5 + RF100 2.8 @ f/14, Iso 10 000, 1/500s


----------



## Nemorino (Sep 17, 2022)

AlanF said:


> those wings beat like crazy.


1/8000s can freeze them! 
Another hummingbird moth
R5 + RF [email protected] f/10, ISO 12 800, 1/8000s


A crop of 4793x2696


----------



## Click (Sep 17, 2022)

That's a very nice shot. Well done, Nemorino.


----------



## ISv (Sep 19, 2022)

dpc said:


> Tri-coloured bumble bee
> View attachment 205524
> View attachment 205525
> View attachment 205526
> View attachment 205527


Very nice shots! And I have never seen this bee!


----------



## ISv (Sep 19, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> Nice shots! Which gear did you use?
> 
> 
> Next hummingbird moth!
> ...


Great shots but it's kind of standard for you...


----------



## ISv (Sep 19, 2022)

Didn't take shots of butterflies recently. These are first in months.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 19, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> 1/8000s can freeze them!


Thanks for that info. Did you try, if something less works?
I can't do it for my own, because we had and have a lot of rain (thankfully!) the last days and this year I saw a hummingbird moth just once.


----------



## Click (Sep 19, 2022)

Lovely shots, ISv.


----------



## dpc (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Click (Sep 19, 2022)

Nice shot! Well done, dpc.


----------



## ISv (Sep 23, 2022)

Click said:


> Lovely shots, ISv.


Thanks Click! I'm trying!


----------



## josephandrews222 (Sep 25, 2022)

Painted Lady

5dIII + 100-400 II


----------



## Click (Sep 25, 2022)

Beautiful shot, Josephandrews.


----------



## Nemorino (Oct 2, 2022)

ISv said:


> Great shots but it's kind of standard for you...


Thank You! 


Maximilian said:


> Thanks for that info. Did you try, if something less works?
> I can't do it for my own, because we had and have a lot of rain (thankfully!) the last days and this year I saw a hummingbird moth just once.


Typical shutter speed has been 1/4000 but that's not fast enough.
I have seen them twice this year; first time in four years.

Hornet with some sweets (aka a bee) for her kids.
R5 + RF100 macro @ 1/1600, f/8, Iso1600


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2022)

Very nice close-up, Nemorino.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 4, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> Typical shutter speed has been 1/4000 but that's not fast enough.
> I have seen them twice this year; first time in four years.


Thanks for the reply!



> Hornet with some sweets (aka a bee) for her kids.
> R5 + RF100 macro @ 1/1600, f/8, Iso1600


Should be "... for her sisters!"  Except if this is the queen, which I don't think.
Jokes aside, great shot, great sharpness and detail, looking at the hair. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ISv (Oct 10, 2022)

Just these from today. Nothing interesting...


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 11, 2022)

ISv said:


> Just these from today. Nothing interesting...


I am always interested in _Lycaenidae_. I suppose this one is from that family.
Here in Germany, some of them are quite rare or at least threatened. 
Yours seems to be a quite young specimen, as the wing fringes look quite new.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 11, 2022)

I finally managed to get my first 2022 hummingbird hawk-moth (_macroglossum stellatarum_).
5D4, 100-400LII+ext.,@560 mm, 1/2000, f/8, ISO 1000.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 11, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> I finally managed to get my first 2022 hummingbird hawk-moth (_macroglossum stellatarum_).
> 5D4, 100-400LII+ext.,@560 mm, 1/2000, f/8, ISO 1000.
> 
> View attachment 205890


Well done - I'm still hunting for one!


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2022)

Excellent shot. Well done, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 11, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Well done - I'm still hunting for one!


Best way to get one:
Search for or plant a butterfly-bush (_buddleja davidii_), and when it is in bloom, sit down and wait  
As soon as temperatures are above 10 °C they'll fly from morning 'til night.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 11, 2022)

Click said:


> Excellent shot. Well done, Maximilian.


Thanks, I am pleased. Sharpness and detail are mediocre. But the rest is fine.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 11, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Best way to get one:
> Search for or plant a butterfly-bush (_buddleja davidii_), and when it is in bloom, sit down and wait
> As soon as temperatures are above 10 °C they'll fly from morning 'til night.


I have planted a cutting from a local wild plant. Here's a Clouded Yellow from Mallorca.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 11, 2022)

My wife got a face view of it with the R7 + RF 100-400mm.


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Thanks, I am pleased. Sharpness and detail are mediocre. But the rest is fine.



The focus is right on the eye, that's perfect, but with a very shallow DOF, it's difficult to get more details.


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2022)

AlanF said:


> My wife got a face view of it with the R7 + RF 100-400mm.



Kudos to your wife, Alan.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 11, 2022)

Click said:


> The focus is right on the eye, that's perfect, but with a very shallow DOF, it's difficult to get more details.


Thanks for that analysis, but the eye is not in focus.
When I take pics of dragonflies in flight with f/8 or mostly f/10 it is almost the same condition, but I receive better results.
When I pixel peep with the RAW then I see that I have slight back focus, especially looking at the rear probe.
Therefore, the hairs are not as sharp as possible and maybe there is slight motion blur, too.
At 1/2000 I think it's more coming from the fast moving hovering hummingbird,
but it could also come from me, trying to pan with the insect.
As I said, it is a pixel peeping discussion, I am pleased, but I also know it could be better. Next time 

Here's a 1:1, 1000x1500 crop of the relevant area.


----------



## ISv (Oct 11, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> I am always interested in _Lycaenidae_. I suppose this one is from that family.
> Here in Germany, some of them are quite rare or at least threatened.
> Yours seems to be a quite young specimen, as the wing fringes look quite new.


It's Zizina otis. Common, non native.
Edit: I use to choose my "models" when I can: there where few more not looking that fresh - that photos were discarded


----------



## Click (Oct 12, 2022)

Maximilan, I was looking at your crop, do you know what can cause this thin white outline?


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 12, 2022)

Click said:


> Maximilan, I was looking at your crop, do you know what can cause this thin white outline?


I recognized it and was thinking about that, too. I did minimal processing with DPP.
A few guesses:
1. Motion blur?
2. Too much contrast for the sensor?
3. Purple fringing, that was calculated into white?

No clue... any other ideas?

If the RAW is needed, I'm willing to share. Anyone PM me.


----------



## Click (Oct 12, 2022)

I have no idea. It's really strange, it's only at this spot.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 12, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> ... my first 2022 hummingbird hawk-moth (_macroglossum stellatarum_). ...


I could get some more:
5D4, 100-400LII+ext.,@560 mm, 1/2000, f/8, ISO 1000. some exposure correction +2/3 in PP was needed for the first two


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 13, 2022)

A few weeks ago I got that cricket in front of my lens.
I suppose it is a female dark bush-cricket (_pholidoptera griseoaptera_) with a broken ovipositor.


----------



## OskarB (Oct 17, 2022)

Some butterflies from earlier this year. All taken with M6II + EF-M 32


----------



## Click (Oct 17, 2022)

Lovely shots, OskarB.


----------



## OskarB (Oct 17, 2022)

Click said:


> Lovely shots, OskarB.


Thank you Click!


----------



## ISv (Oct 18, 2022)

Here you can see why I wasted my weekend on place where nobody can expect interesting birds.
Because of my daughter and here insects! 
On other hand it seems she got a photo of a field test of the last Canon camera/long telephoto aimed at the insect market (it's *obviously* Canon model/innovation!). In this case the testing photographer was a wasp... This I suspect is CR1!!!
I'm posting this without permission but she has pretty good sense of humor so I may survive!


----------



## ISv (Oct 24, 2022)

My first Mantis in ~2 years(?). On other hand I didn't explore that reach of Mantis grounds for a long time.


----------



## ISv (Oct 31, 2022)

The only insect from today... Another kind of Wasp.


----------



## Click (Oct 31, 2022)

Perfect focus on the subject, beautiful bokeh.


----------



## ISv (Nov 6, 2022)

Click said:


> Perfect focus on the subject, beautiful bokeh.


Thanks Click! Here are some photos from my daughter - with macro lens. I didn't post a birds recently because I was making chaperone to show her some habitats reach of insects (honestly I didn't see much of insects but she is the expert in finding them!). And there is not much from the birds in that location (s)!... Practically nothing in this season (better in the next several weeks) !
These are with her permission: "Dad please crop them properly": we have some differences with the cropping, all here are my variants .
First habitat (~2 weeks ago). Hand hold, no focus stacking as always...















.


----------



## ISv (Nov 6, 2022)

And here is the location from the last Sunday...


----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2022)

ISv said:


> Thanks Click! Here are some photos from my daughter -




She's very talented. I really like her shots. Kudos to her.


----------



## ISv (Nov 6, 2022)

Click said:


> She's very talented. I really like her shots. Kudos to her.


I just was instructed to tell you "thanks a lot!!!" .
BTW I wonder if anyone else has seen that "stitches" on the fly's head (photo#4 of the first series) before or it was in a Halloween costume?!


----------



## dpc (Dec 1, 2022)

Bees on sunflower


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2022)

dpc said:


> Bees on sunflower



Nice macro, dpc. Very colourful.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 2, 2022)

dpc said:


> Bees on sunflower


Is winter already over again?  
Just kidding. Really nice shots.


----------



## ISv (Dec 4, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Is winter already over again?
> Just kidding. Really nice shots.


Yeah it is - November 13 !
I will remember this date for very long time! I was so stupid to allow my camera to fall down from the tripod - lens first, on asphalt road (~165-170cm)!
The wasp and butterfly are before the event. The Preying Mantis - shortly after...


----------



## ISv (Dec 4, 2022)

And some shots from my daughter made on the same unforgettable date. Very hot day and my ~300 cm are not in pare with her 33-40cm (and I'm shooting from tripod, she is handhold!)


----------



## Click (Dec 4, 2022)

I really like the last picture.




Well done, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Dec 4, 2022)

Click said:


> I really like the last picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The second series is made by my daughter, so the last picture is "well done" by her!
Thanks any way!


----------



## Click (Dec 4, 2022)

She's a very good photographer.



She's gifted like her father.


----------



## ISv (Dec 5, 2022)

Click said:


> She's a very good photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> She's gifted like her father.


She should be better than me - otherwise I'm not good teacher! Thanks again! I will tell her what you say - like any other girl she likes compliments


----------



## ISv (Dec 12, 2022)

These are from today - didn't intend to take insect photos but they just came in front of me...


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 15, 2022)

Today I found a North American visitor in my firewood. Apparently it found the heated living room very attractive.
These western conifer seed bugs (_leptoglossus occidentalis_) are adventive species and were found here in Europe (1999) and Germany (2006) only a few years ago. I recognized them first about 6 years ago, when WCSB appeared in large numbers in Germany after several hot summers that were favorable for its reproduction.
It is quite easy to classify, as the brown pattern and especially the expanded hindleg tibiae are unique compared to endemic bugs.
As I refuse cooling down insects for better macro work, this was quite active and tricky to photograph.
5D4, 100L macro, f/10, 1/100 sec, ISO400


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2022)

Nice macro of your roommate.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 15, 2022)

Click said:


> ... your roommate.


It no longer is 
I put it back between the wood of my timber yard. 
Maybe it will freeze to death but inside it will surely starve.


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> It no longer is
> I put it back between the wood of my timber yard.
> Maybe it will freeze to death but inside it will surely starve.



If it is a North American insect, it should be able to survive in the cold and snow.


----------



## ISv (Dec 30, 2022)

And just few "sides" on top of the bird from today...


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2022)

The subject on the last one is really sharp. I like the copper colour of the wings.


----------

